# From Moscow with love



## Comrade Johnson

Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


----------



## miketx

He's an older guy, believes in this country and it's people. Can we call you Johnson, or is Mr. Sock better?


----------



## TNHarley

The wit in the OP just fuckin REAKS


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> Can we call you Johnson, or is Mr. Sock better?



We? Are there more than one Adolf??


----------



## miketx

Ya don't gots to call me Adolph....


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> Ya don't gots to call me Adolph....



I am not going to call you at all. Just was surprised to see the guy here.


----------



## miketx

See what guy?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> See what guy?



The guy on your avatar, of course. Or I have mixed him up with somebody?


----------



## miketx

You really think Hitler is here, then you must really be a liberal sock.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> You really think Hitler is here, then you must really be a liberal sock.



No, I don't think that Hitler is here - he was killed or something some time ago, as far as I know . And sock yourself, I am from Russia.


----------



## miketx

Yeah Johnson, and I'm from Berlin.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

miketx said:


> Yeah Johnson, and I'm from Berlin.



OK, no problem.


----------



## Bleipriester

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


They hate him because he wants to help them.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Bleipriester said:


> They hate him because he wants to help them.



Who hate whom?


----------



## Bleipriester

Comrade Johnson said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They hate him because he wants to help them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who hate whom?
Click to expand...

Trump. They hate Trump. They want their monkey back.


----------



## saveliberty

Trump is going to be president of Russia, you'll meet him soon enough. Put in your app for Cabinet.  Personally I'd stick with not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

saveliberty said:


> Trump is going to be president of Russia, you'll meet him soon enough.



Не doesn't stand a ghost of a chance  We have already have the president of our own.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Bleipriester said:


> Trump. They hate Trump. They want their monkey back.



Aha, I see. And who hate him then?


----------



## Hossfly

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


----------



## jillian

Hossfly said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.
Click to expand...


tell her to ask putin.


----------



## Iceweasel

Welcome aboard!


----------



## anotherlife

Trump is Putin's bitch.  Whose bitch is Putin?


----------



## Bleipriester

Comrade Johnson said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump. They hate Trump. They want their monkey back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see. And who hate him then?
Click to expand...

Those who hate him. Obviously.


----------



## ChrisL

miketx said:


> Yeah Johnson, and I'm from Berlin.



Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome Comrade Johnson.  Lol.


----------



## skye

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.




Welcome

I adore Russian history ...hello


----------



## Picaro

I remember a poster 'Johnson' from a couple other boards; pleasant fellow, with a sense of humor, Favored beheading Beatles fans, if they were over the age of 13 and still thought they were 'great', which is definitely a plus in anybody's book.

. Welcome!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL, Skye, thank you!



ChrisL said:


> Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.



Johnson = Ivanov ('son of Ivan'). But it's not my real family name either 



skye said:


> I adore Russian history ...hello



I would compare it with horror movies by Hitchcock


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Picaro said:


> I remember a poster 'Johnson' from a couple other boards; pleasant fellow, with a sense of humor, Favored beheading Beatles fans, if they were over the age of 13 and still thought they were 'great', which is definitely a plus in anybody's book.
> . Welcome!



Thank you!
It wasn't me, I think, but I like the Beatls too.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Iceweasel said:


> Welcome aboard!



Thank you!



Bleipriester said:


> Those who hate him. Obviously.



Aha, I see now!



anotherlife said:


> Trump is Putin's bitch.  Whose bitch is Putin?



Putin is nobody's bitch


----------



## flacaltenn

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.



I believe you ARE from Russia. American politics must have suddenly gotten very interesting to the citizens there. 

Looking forward to getting the "other side" from you...  Welcome...


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


Hey there Jake....


----------



## Picaro

defcon4 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there Jake....
Click to expand...


lol ... I did notice he had a ban on, doesn't he?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

flacaltenn said:


> I believe you ARE from Russia. American politics must have suddenly gotten very interesting to the citizens there.
> Looking forward to getting the "other side" from you...  Welcome...



Thank you! Of course, I am not from Russia, I am here, *in* Russia


----------



## flacaltenn

Comrade Johnson said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you ARE from Russia. American politics must have suddenly gotten very interesting to the citizens there.
> Looking forward to getting the "other side" from you...  Welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Of course, I am not from Russia, I am here, *in* Russia
Click to expand...


Yeah.. That's why you are a special VIP diplomat to USMB.     I'm a bit worried tho. Because lately, our media and political coverage is sounding more like what my Russian friends in Silicon Valley called "disinformation entertainment" from their Soviet Union days.   

When you figure out what's going on here --- would you please EXPLAIN it to me??


----------



## Dalia

тебе здесь всегда рады./ You are Welcome here.


----------



## 12icer

Погода сегодня, как в родины?  Comrade Johnson.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Dalia said:


> тебе здесь всегда рады./ You are Welcome here.



Большое спасибо! Thank you, it's very nice here! 



12icer said:


> Погода сегодня, как в родины?  Comrade Johnson.



На Родине все отлично - слава Богу!  Thank you, everything is allright, the weather is good too, a slight frost, a lot of snow


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> тебе здесь всегда рады./ You are Welcome here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Большое спасибо! Thank you, it's very nice here!
> 
> 
> 
> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Погода сегодня, как в родины?  Comrade Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> На Родине все отлично - слава Богу!  Thank you, everything is allright, the weather is good too, a slight frost, a lot of snow
Click to expand...


A lot of snow here too.  We just got a foot of snow yesterday, but that is not good to me.  I think it's a PITA.


----------



## Toro

ChrisL said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Johnson, and I'm from Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.
Click to expand...


I've read on the Internet that Russian intelligence - the successor to the KGB - hires Internet trolls to promote false information and pimp Putin, and they take screen names and avatars of the local culture to pretend they are locals, i.e. pretend they are Americans on USMB. 

And since it was on the Internet, it must be true.


----------



## Toro

Oh, and welcome to the OP.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Johnson, and I'm from Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read on the Internet that Russian intelligence - the successor to the KGB - hires Internet trolls to promote false information and pimp Putin, and they take screen names and avatars of the local culture to pretend they are locals, i.e. pretend they are Americans on USMB.
> 
> And since it was on the Internet, it must be true.
Click to expand...


I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Well hello and welcome to the most wonderful place on the net ( had to write that seeing a mod is here )...

Hope you enjoy your stay and discover being mental help a hell of a lit!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.



Jake, our President is working closely with your Vladimir Putin. Together they will flip all 25 US Senate seats currently controlled by the Democrats in the 2018 midterm election.  Stick around and don't get banned -- again


----------



## Hossfly

Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian is the definition of syphillis  .........Rotzjakokoff.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian is the definition of syphillis  .........Rotzjakokoff.



Or . . . they used a translation program, like Google Translate.    Even you can write in foreign languages even if you don't really know what the heck you are saying.


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian is the definition of syphillis  .........Rotzjakokoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or . . . they used a translation program, like Google Translate.    Even you can write in foreign languages even if you don't really know what the heck you are saying.
Click to expand...

Beroof enige banke die afgelope tyd?


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian is the definition of syphillis  .........Rotzjakokoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or . . . they used a translation program, like Google Translate.    Even you can write in foreign languages even if you don't really know what the heck you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beroof enige banke die afgelope tyd?
Click to expand...


Да, каждый день


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian is the definition of syphillis  .........Rotzjakokoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or . . . they used a translation program, like Google Translate.    Even you can write in foreign languages even if you don't really know what the heck you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beroof enige banke die afgelope tyd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Да, каждый день
Click to expand...

I need about 100k.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> A lot of snow here too.  We just got a foot of snow yesterday, but that is not good to me.



North Carolina?




flacaltenn said:


> When you figure out what's going on here --- would you please EXPLAIN it to me??



Yes, sure, you will be the first to know 



Toro said:


> I've read on the Internet that Russian intelligence - the successor to the KGB - hires Internet trolls to promote false information and pimp Putin, and they take screen names and avatars of the local culture to pretend they are locals, i.e. pretend they are Americans on USMB.
> And since it was on the Internet, it must be true.



So you think that I am a KGB throll with a special mission? . Well, it is not that easy to pretend to be an American, you have to know English well.


----------



## Meathead

ChrisL said:


> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.


Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Hossfly said:


> Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian



You know thousands of Russian words - sport, whiskey, dog, skateboard etc.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Meathead said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.
Click to expand...


Not exactly. Johnson and Ivanov are family names, and you are called Ivanovich only if your father has the name Ivan.
So if are Tom and your father is, for example, Jack, your full name in Russia will be Tom Jackovich.


----------



## Meathead

Comrade Johnson said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. Johnson and Ivanov are family names, and you are called Ivanovich only if your father has the name Ivan.
> So if are Tom and your father is, for example, Jack, your full name in Russia will be Tom Jackovich.
Click to expand...

No, your full name would be Tom Jackovich + Last name.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Meathead said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. Johnson and Ivanov are family names, and you are called Ivanovich only if your father has the name Ivan.
> So if are Tom and your father is, for example, Jack, your full name in Russia will be Tom Jackovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your full name would be Tom Jackovich + Last name.
Click to expand...


Yes, yes, you know Russian traditions very well  I meant a form of address, when I said 'full name'.

By the way, what does Yagr mean in the Chech langauge? Or it is not translated?


----------



## Stratford57

Johnson, it's so great to see somebody from Moscow on USMB. Moscow is my favorite city in the whole world... Поклонитесь от меня Москве матушке...

There are a few Russians on USMB: Sbiker and  sharik   for example. I'm an ethnic Russian from Eastern Ukraine (our lands have been part of Russia for centuries and then Ukraine annexed them after the USSR collapse). 

We are trying to  deliver true news from Russia and Ukraine to break Western propaganda, so that Western people (those who care) could know what's really going on. And you know what: a lot of Americans do care and that's what matters.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Johnson, it's so great to see somebody from Moscow on USMB. Moscow is my favorite city in the whole world... Поклонитесь от меня Москве матушке...



Hi, great to see you. Обязательно, спасибо.




> I'm an ethnic Russian from Eastern Ukraine (our lands have been part of Russia for centuries and then Ukraine annexed them after the USSR collapse).



Why after? It was done in the USSR and it was not Ukraine, the Moscow rulers divided the territory in such a way. And why 'from Eastern Ukraine' if you consider it a territory of Russia? Western Russia or something like this in that case.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.



Moscow is not Russia, you should know it )


----------



## Sbiker

Toro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Johnson, and I'm from Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read on the Internet that Russian intelligence - the successor to the KGB - hires Internet trolls to promote false information and pimp Putin, and they take screen names and avatars of the local culture to pretend they are locals, i.e. pretend they are Americans on USMB.
> 
> And since it was on the Internet, it must be true.
Click to expand...


I'm one of them. Sbiker is a typical name of American culture, so I'm typical american from... hm... from wherever the wild things are!!! (ChrisL, could I invite you for a several cups of coffee?))))))


----------



## Camp

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


You are in the wrong place for learning about the new President. You are in the right place for learning about how divided and opinionated Americans are about him.  This is a political forum with mostly subjective viewpoints and few objective ones. Too much misinformation and fraudulent news to get an accurate accounting or make and educated analysis of the President. 

For good analysis, you must use the standards used by scholars and historians and be able to navigate through all the clutter and search out valid and reliable objective sources. There is very little of that here at this place.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


Comrade Johnson , our new POTUS (president of the U. S.) [his initials are DJT] {best not to let the CIA (in your case) or the NSA (in our case) catch you mentioning his name} gets along extremely well with Putin.

Putin of course is controversial.  He (Putin) staged that entire Chechnyan thing and killed all those innocent people to make himself look patriotic.

However most people here in the USA have some clue that BHO (our past POTUS -- also good not to get caught mentioning his name either on the Internet) and his CIA botched Ukraine trying to turn them into another NATO ally.  And that's why Putin finally put his foot down in Ukraine.  Crimea is an extremely strategic port for Russia and has been for hundreds of years since before Katherine The Great.

John Paul Jones our favorite Naval hero worked for Katherine The Great by the way.

So right now relations between DJT and Putin are good.  They seem like friends even though they have never actually met (according to DJT -- who keeps changing his story on whether he has or has not).

If you yourself are trying to figure out whether DJT is secure in the office of POTUS or not, nobody really knows.

He has a honeymoon period since he is a novice to get his ducks all in a row.  He has blundered several times already, especially a few days ago by slandering our former POTUS BHO.

You in Russia have a procedure called "vote of no confidence".  We don't have that.

We have "impeachment" -- direct removal from office for anyone in a Federal administration job.  This is carried out by the two houses of our Federal legislature, called Congress.  You have the Duma -- a legislature with no teeth nor power.  Our legislatures are the foundation of all American power at the national and local levels.  Our administrative leaders are subject to our legislatures in the case of corruption.

I doubt DJT would be impeached for any one thing.  I suspect he would need a rather long list of missteps before the #2, #3, and #4 leaders in our Federal Government would take the necessary steps, which would then also require the concurrence of the #5 and #6.

#2 - VP Pence (Catholic)
#3 - House Speaker Ryan (Catholic)
#4 - Senate Leader McConnell (Protestant)
#5 - Senate Minority Leader Schumer (Jewish)
#6 - House Minority Leader Pelosi (Catholic)

Note that none of them is Russian Orthodox as in your Country.


----------



## yiostheoy

Pelosi is in trouble with the Vatican and her local Bishop for supporting abortion rights.

These other Catholics are firmly anti abortion.

DJT is Protestant and has flip flopped on abortion, but by and large he is committed to nominating Supreme Court judges who are anti abortion, or so he has said, recently.

If you have any other specific questions about our leadership feel free to ask.

We call Putin "Uncle Vlad" here now.  Can you believe it !!!

Please tell Uncle Vlad hello.


----------



## Sbiker

Meathead said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.
Click to expand...


You're right 

Like here:


----------



## Sbiker

Meathead said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly. Johnson and Ivanov are family names, and you are called Ivanovich only if your father has the name Ivan.
> So if are Tom and your father is, for example, Jack, your full name in Russia will be Tom Jackovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your full name would be Tom Jackovich + Last name.
Click to expand...


Maybe, Jackovlevich?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> John Paul Jones our favorite Naval hero



Yeah, I like Led Zeppeling very much too.

Anyway,  you've come here on time, comrades


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Moscow is not Russia, you should know it )



And you should know that Russia is a colony of Moscow


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow is not Russia, you should know it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you should know that Russia is a colony of Moscow
Click to expand...


And that's the only colony in the world I'd love to live. As well as millions of ethnic Russians, hostages of the Kiev Junta and Obama's administration in Ukraine.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on your avatar, of course. Or I have mixed him up with somebody?
Click to expand...

That's miketx 's daughter in the avatar.

They are from south of the Mason-Dixon line.

That means they sleep together.

With him inside of her.  And her inside of him.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> You really think Hitler is here, then you must really be a liberal sock.


A liberal Russian ... hmm ... gotta think about that one.

Comrade Johnson , I do not always know what to make of miketx 's comments.

Sometimes he is lucid.

And other times he is hitting the sauce.  That's what we call whisky here.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> And that's the only colony in the world I'd love to live. As well as millions of ethnic Russians, hostages of the Kiev Junta in Ukraine.



Why don't come here?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> A liberal Russian ..



Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all that, I just didn't know "Johnson" was a Russian surname.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivanovich would be the equivalent. Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right
> 
> Like here:
Click to expand...

Same as Las Vegas !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

anotherlife said:


> Trump is Putin's bitch.  Whose bitch is Putin?


Putin was hand picked by a committee who were working Yeltsin (RIP Boris -- you were a great guy and a citizen of the World not just Russia) into retirement.

Putin took an oath not to prosecute Yeltsin as a condition of getting tapped for PRF (president of the Russian Federation).

I have not heard from any of my Russian contacts whether Putin is still subject to that committee or not.

I supposed in Russia you could get wacked any minute and not see it coming or even know about it.  Some heavy nuclear material would end up in your food.

Comrade Johnson do you have any insights on this issue Comrade?


----------



## RodISHI

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal Russian ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult
Click to expand...

Welcome (I think anyhow thus far).


----------



## yiostheoy

Hossfly said:


> Wow, a few people here speak Russian. I'm impressed! Only Russian word I know in Russian is the definition of syphillis  .........Rotzjakokoff.


You should teach that word to miketx .

He might need it.

Teach it to his daughter (the girl in his avatar) too.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> Putin took an oath not to prosecute Yeltsin as a condition of getting tapped for PRF (president of the Russian Federation).



You are absolutely right. That's why Yeltsin chose him as new Czar.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin took an oath not to prosecute Yeltsin as a condition of getting tapped for PRF (president of the Russian Federation).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. That's why Yeltsin chose him as new Czar.
Click to expand...

Frontline is a documentary series on our public television network called PBS.  They had a special on Uncle Vlad.  It covered this.


----------



## yiostheoy

The Russian fighter/bombers performed very impressively in Syria.

That should give the Pentagon and also Beijing some serious pause.

The USA is definitely not the only bully on the block anymore.


----------



## Eloy

The friendly crew of *USMessageBoard* welcomes you aboard!


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal Russian ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult
Click to expand...

After watching American insane liberals, I'm sure the word "liberal" should be an  insult all over the world. BTW, Russian liberal "leaders" have all been controlled and directed by USA Ambassador in Moscow, Mr. Taft. I sure hope, Trump has replaced that fat old bag by now.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal Russian ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult
Click to expand...


And Putin is one of liberals...


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the only colony in the world I'd love to live. As well as millions of ethnic Russians, hostages of the Kiev Junta in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't come here?
Click to expand...


What made you come to live in Moscow (you said you were not Russian)? It's not so easy to move to some other country and it's very expensive to live in Moscow. You have to have the people you can trust to help you.


----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## yiostheoy

Russian music is so patriotic.

In the USA we have one or two songs like that, and a third adopted from England --

- The Star Spangled Banner (from the War Of 1812)

- Oh Beautiful For Spacious Skies (1910)

- My Country Tis Of Thee (1831 from God Save Our King/Queen 1619)


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Russian music is so patriotic.
> 
> In the USA we have one or two songs like that, and a third adopted from England --
> 
> - The Star Spangled Banner (from the War Of 1812)
> 
> - Oh Beautiful For Spacious Skies (1910)
> 
> - My Country Tis Of Thee (1831 from God Save Our King/Queen 1619)



Did you mean America the Beautiful?  

I think you are missing some in there too.  Halls of Montezuma?  Battle Hymn of the Republic?  There are others too.  I just can't think of them right now.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian music is so patriotic.
> 
> In the USA we have one or two songs like that, and a third adopted from England --
> 
> - The Star Spangled Banner (from the War Of 1812)
> 
> - Oh Beautiful For Spacious Skies (1910)
> 
> - My Country Tis Of Thee (1831 from God Save Our King/Queen 1619)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean America the Beautiful?
> 
> I think you are missing some in there too.  Halls of Montezuma?  Battle Hymn of the Republic?  There are others too.  I just can't think of them right now.
Click to expand...

Normally when I mention a song I take the first line.

That's fairly standard in the music education industry.

I play rhythm guitar and drums.


----------



## yiostheoy

... And sure, John Phillip Sousa composed whole symphonies of American marching music.

But compared with the Russians we are really lame when it comes to patriotic music.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal Russian ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Putin is one of liberals...
Click to expand...

Uncle Vlad beats the heck out of Khrushchev.

I can remember duck and cover drills in elementary school back in the 1960's after the Cuban Missile Crisis -- something about American missiles in Turkey and Russian missiles in Cuba.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ... And sure, John Phillip Sousa composed whole symphonies of American marching music.
> 
> But compared with the Russians we are really lame when it comes to patriotic music.



We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

yiostheoy said:


> Russian music is so patriotic.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... And sure, John Phillip Sousa composed whole symphonies of American marching music.
> 
> But compared with the Russians we are really lame when it comes to patriotic music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry.
Click to expand...

Patriotism among Conservatives is as common as a two ton butterfly...


----------



## ChrisL

You can tell how demented the liberals are when they just assume if you're not a liberal, then you must be a conservative.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ChrisL said:


> You can tell how demented the liberals are when they just assume if you're not a liberal, then you must be a conservative.


Look how demented these conservatives are ...they bark like dogs shit inside the house and then start whining when  called a dog  stop acting like a dog and maybe people will not think you are a dog DUH


----------



## yiostheoy

Reminds me of "Iron Butterfly" and "Led Zeppelin".


----------



## yiostheoy

Yup I myself prefer the moderate middle as well.

There was this chick at work who said she was a moderate too.

So I asked her if she ever votes for candidates from both parties.

She said "Never."

Obviously NOT a moderate then.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry."<....you see that quote right there ...it is mindless whinny and really stupid ..*.it is Exactly what any god Damn Trump Rube would say....no whining , its annoying  ....*


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Yup I myself prefer the moderate middle as well.
> 
> There was this chick at work who said she was a moderate too.
> 
> So I asked her if she ever votes for candidates from both parties.
> 
> She said "Never."
> 
> Obviously NOT a moderate then.



A moderate wouldn't vote for either since neither party knows what the word "moderate" means.


----------



## ChrisL

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell how demented the liberals are when they just assume if you're not a liberal, then you must be a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> Look how demented these conservatives are ...they bark like dogs shit inside the house and then start whining when  called a dog  stop acting like a dog and maybe people will not think you are a dog DUH
Click to expand...


That was stupid as all hell.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Not me ...I play on the warning track in Left Field ...if someone in the stands in left field heckles me I am climbing up there in the left field stands to see "what Up?"


----------



## ChrisL

TyroneSlothrop said:


> "We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry."<....you see that quote right there ...it is mindless whinny and really stupid ..*.it is Exactly what any god Damn Trump Rube would say....no whining , its annoying  ....*



Truth hurts, eh?


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> That was stupid as all hell.


I think it's sexy when a girl talks like a Sailor.

Where did you learn that from ?!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's sexy when a girl talks like a Sailor.
> 
> Where did you learn that from ?!
Click to expand...


I'm from Massachusetts.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell how demented the liberals are wh
> That was stupid as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> *You want genuine stupid ...here it is ...I am a fucking Liberal do you see me crying snowflake ..*
> 
> "We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell how demented the liberals are wh
> That was stupid as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> *You want genuine stupid ...here it is ...I am a fucking Liberal do you see me crying snowflake ..*
> 
> "We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, you are definitely whining.  Lol.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was stupid as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's sexy when a girl talks like a Sailor.
> 
> Where did you learn that from ?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts.
Click to expand...

Irish huh then ?!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ChrisL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell how demented the liberals are wh
> That was stupid as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> *You want genuine stupid ...here it is ...I am a fucking Liberal do you see me crying snowflake ..*
> 
> "We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are definitely whining.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure I am whining and you are complaining that liberals are oppressing you preventing you from being Patriotic"....I rate that as a 10 on the stupid scale 

It was not I that come on here with lips quivering complaining that someone was keeping me from being me ...that was you whining


----------



## ChrisL

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell how demented the liberals are wh
> That was stupid as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> *You want genuine stupid ...here it is ...I am a fucking Liberal do you see me crying snowflake ..*
> 
> "We aren't allowed to be Patriotic because it makes the liberals cry."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are definitely whining.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure I am whining and you are complaining that liberals are oppressing you preventing you from being Patriotic"....I rate that as a 10 on the stupid scale
> 
> It was not I that come on here with lips quivering complaining that someone was keeping me from being me ...that was you whining
Click to expand...


I was joking, you idiot.


----------



## ChrisL

While I can understand the plight of the liberals wanting to help the poor, they have gone WAY off into left field with their hatred for some of the things that America really stands for, such as being self sufficient, justice, prosperity and economic growth, democracy, etc.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


So Comrade Johnson have you noticed yet that most of us actually love Uncle Vlad ?!

It is Trump that we hate !!

But we hated Hillary more !!


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal Russian ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Putin is one of liberals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncle Vlad beats the heck out of Khrushchev.
> 
> I can remember duck and cover drills in elementary school back in the 1960's after the Cuban Missile Crisis -- something about American missiles in Turkey and Russian missiles in Cuba.
Click to expand...


If seriously, in Russia is exist Liberal party, many Russians sympathizing them and their leader, Zhirinovsky, looks like Trump (that's a real reason of Russians love to Trump )) So, they are real liberals.... And people, Comrade Johnson talking about, are just trying to own term "liberal", while other Russians call them "LIBERASTS".....


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.
> 
> 
> 
> So Comrade Johnson have you noticed yet that most of us actually love Uncle Vlad ?!
> 
> It is Trump that we hate !!
> 
> But we hated Hillary more !!
Click to expand...


Let's change Vlad on Donald! Because too many Russian officials now needs to be fired in Trump style...


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> And Putin is one of liberals...


And who is not a liberal in Russia in that case, may I ask? 




Stratford57 said:


> What made you come to live in Moscow (you said you were not Russian)? It's not so easy to move to some other country and it's very expensive to live in Moscow. You have to have the people you can trust to help you.



Who told you that I said that I am not Russian? And I was born in Moscow, too.
Moscow? Is  Moscow the only place where you want to live? How about Russia?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> If seriously, in Russia is exist Liberal party, many Russians sympathizing them and their leader, Zhirinovsky,




Don't mislead Americans, so called 'Liberal-Democratic' party has nothing to do with anything but demagory. Their 'leader' is just a clown who tries to look like a fascist to get votes.



> So, they are real liberals.... And people, Comrade Johnson talking about, are just trying to own term "liberal", while other Russians call them "LIBERASTS".....



Bullshit. Only morons use the term 'liberasts' in Russia. They call so other idiots with another idiocy.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker, if you don't like Putin, who do you support? Zyuganov and his brainless communist morons?


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If seriously, in Russia is exist Liberal party, many Russians sympathizing them and their leader, Zhirinovsky,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mislead Americans, so called 'Liberal-Democratic' party has nothing to do with anything but demagory. Their 'leader' is just a clown who tries to look like a fascist to get votes.
Click to expand...


Offcourse, and what? Show me at least one party, that cannot be accused in demagogy.  Politics is a dirty game for all participants..



> So, they are real liberals.... And people, Comrade Johnson talking about, are just trying to own term "liberal", while other Russians call them "LIBERASTS".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Only morons use the term 'liberasts' in Russia. They call so other idiots with another idiocy.
Click to expand...


The quantity of this "morons" is much more, than Moscow population with all unregistered guest workers...

"Liberals acting for freedoms of points of view, including  those with which he doesn't agree.
Liberasts consider there are only two point of view - his own and wrong, which needs to be stopped up immediately..."


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker, if you don't like Putin, who do you support? Zyuganov and his brainless communist morons?



Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?

I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Putin is one of liberals...
> 
> 
> 
> And who is not a liberal in Russia in that case, may I ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What made you come to live in Moscow (you said you were not Russian)? It's not so easy to move to some other country and it's very expensive to live in Moscow. You have to have the people you can trust to help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that I said that I am not Russian? And I was born in Moscow, too.
> Moscow? Is  Moscow the only place where you want to live? How about Russia?
Click to expand...


Hmm, but in neighbour post you calling as "morons" a lot of population of Russian Federation, easily separating from them. Yes, Russia is Moscow too, but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.
> 
> 
> 
> So Comrade Johnson have you noticed yet that most of us actually love Uncle Vlad ?!
> 
> It is Trump that we hate !!
> 
> But we hated Hillary more !!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's change Vlad on Donald! Because too many Russian officials now needs to be fired in Trump style...
Click to expand...

You can have Trump, yes.

Be careful what you wish for however.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If seriously, in Russia is exist Liberal party, many Russians sympathizing them and their leader, Zhirinovsky,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mislead Americans, so called 'Liberal-Democratic' party has nothing to do with anything but demagory. Their 'leader' is just a clown who tries to look like a fascist to get votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, they are real liberals.... And people, Comrade Johnson talking about, are just trying to own term "liberal", while other Russians call them "LIBERASTS".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Only morons use the term 'liberasts' in Russia. They call so other idiots with another idiocy.
Click to expand...

Only morons use the term "liberals" in the USA as well !!!


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.
> 
> 
> 
> So Comrade Johnson have you noticed yet that most of us actually love Uncle Vlad ?!
> 
> It is Trump that we hate !!
> 
> But we hated Hillary more !!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's change Vlad on Donald! Because too many Russian officials now needs to be fired in Trump style...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have Trump, yes.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for however.
Click to expand...


We all are clever in future, but who knows, what is good and what is determined now?


----------



## yiostheoy

I think Putin knows what the Russian people want.

And obviously they don't want NATO in the Ukraine.

And Trump knows what enough Americans want in order to get elected so he promised the Sun, the Moon and the stars.

Question is whether he can deliver anything.  And if not then he will be a one term President like Carter and GHW Bush.

And if he can then maybe he will be re-elected by a slimmer margin.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Offcourse, and what? Show me at least one party, that cannot be accused in demagogy.





Me? : ) It's you who are talking about imaginary 'liberals' or 'liberasts' 





> The quantity of this "morons" is much more, than Moscow population with all unregistered guest workers...





Of course, not. The word 'liberast' was very popular some years ago, now it is only used by those who are not able to see their own political faces in the mirror 





> Liberasts consider there are only two point of view - his own and wrong, which needs to be stopped up immediately..."




So everybody in Russia are liberasts


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.





I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )

I don't like Putin but I support him 







> Yes, Russia is Moscow too,




'Russia is Moscow too' – very funny : )




> but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?




Maybe it would be advisable to find a map of Russia? : )


----------



## ChrisL

It's a Russian showdown between SBiker and Comrade Johnson!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> It's a Russian showdown between SBiker and Comrade Johnson!



 Not exactrly, I am a Russian and Sbiker is a Soviet man


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Russian showdown between SBiker and Comrade Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactrly, I am a Russian and Sbiker is a Soviet man
Click to expand...

And who can judge or confirm that?
А судьи - кто?


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Russian showdown between SBiker and Comrade Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactrly, I am a Russian
Click to expand...








> and Sbiker is a Soviet man







Do you really think, you have any chances?


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )
> 
> I don't like Putin but I support him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Russia is Moscow too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Russia is Moscow too' – very funny : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be advisable to find a map of Russia? : )
Click to expand...


I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps


----------



## ChrisL

Will the real Russian please step forward!


----------



## yiostheoy

7 pages of welcome -- a new record.


----------



## yiostheoy

Please tell Uncle Vlad good morning and that I hope he and Komrade Trump are still bosom buddies.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal Russian ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful in Russia the word 'liberal' is an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Putin is one of liberals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncle Vlad beats the heck out of Khrushchev.
> 
> I can remember duck and cover drills in elementary school back in the 1960's after the Cuban Missile Crisis -- something about American missiles in Turkey and Russian missiles in Cuba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .. And people, Comrade Johnson talking about, are just trying to own term "liberal", while other Russians call them "LIBERASTS".....
Click to expand...

*Leave No Child's Behind*

American Liberals are definitely at least political pederasts.  Their typical voter has the mind of a child.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

yiostheoy said:


> 7 pages of welcome -- a new record.


*Rasputinized*

The media tell us that Russians are born with the power to change our minds in the voting booth.  We are now Czarist Zombies.


----------



## Moonglow

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )
> 
> I don't like Putin but I support him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Russia is Moscow too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Russia is Moscow too' – very funny : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be advisable to find a map of Russia? : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
Click to expand...

It's easy when it always covered in snow..


----------



## Sbiker

Moonglow said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )
> 
> I don't like Putin but I support him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Russia is Moscow too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Russia is Moscow too' – very funny : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be advisable to find a map of Russia? : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy when it always covered in snow..
Click to expand...


The main rule in this case - don't eat a yellow snow


----------



## Moonglow

Sbiker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )
> 
> I don't like Putin but I support him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Russia is Moscow too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Russia is Moscow too' – very funny : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be advisable to find a map of Russia? : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy when it always covered in snow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main rule in this case - don't eat a yellow snow
Click to expand...

Is the brown snow better?


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Russian showdown between SBiker and Comrade Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactrly, I am a Russian and Sbiker is a Soviet man
Click to expand...


And it's not Sbiker who uses the word "Comrade" for his nick-name. Just an observation, nothing personal...


----------



## Sbiker

Moonglow said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )
> 
> I don't like Putin but I support him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Russia is Moscow too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Russia is Moscow too' – very funny : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is Moscow is Russia too in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be advisable to find a map of Russia? : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy when it always covered in snow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main rule in this case - don't eat a yellow snow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the brown snow better?
Click to expand...


I'm not journalist  I'm not competent to deal with different sorts of brown snow...


----------



## esthermoon

Sorry if I'm late to tell you welcome Comrade Johnson


----------



## Comrade Johnson

I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps [/QUOTE]

Remember what? Not knowing where Moscow is? 



Stratford57 said:


> And it's not Sbiker who uses the word "Comrade" for his nick-name. Just an observation, nothing personal...



Your nickname is 'Stratford' - do you think that it sounds very Russian?  Nothing personal


----------



## Comrade Johnson

esthermoon said:


> Sorry if I'm late to tell you welcome Comrade Johnson



Thank you!!! And it's not late, my Russian comrades returned the topic to life


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Russian showdown between SBiker and Comrade Johnson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactrly, I am a Russian and Sbiker is a Soviet man
Click to expand...




Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not Sbiker who uses the word "Comrade" for his nick-name. Just an observation, nothing personal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your nickname is 'Stratford' - do you think that it sounds very Russian?  Nothing personal
Click to expand...


And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.



And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know 
As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke


----------



## defcon4

yiostheoy said:


> Please tell Uncle Vlad good morning and that I hope he and Komrade Trump are still bosom buddies.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm late to tell you welcome Comrade Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! And it's not late, my Russian comrades returned the topic to life
Click to expand...

Can't you tell by his accent ?!

Usually that's how you would tell.


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
Click to expand...


So how are you liking it here so far?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how are you liking it here so far?
Click to expand...


Do you mean Russia, the Soviet Union or USMB by 'it'? 
If the forum, I like it very much


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how are you liking it here so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russia, the Soviet Union or USMB by 'it'?
> If the forum, I like it very much
Click to expand...

So are YOU Uncle Vlad ?!


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how are you liking it here so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russia, the Soviet Union or USMB by 'it'?
> If the forum, I like it very much
Click to expand...


I mean USMB.    A lot of new members don't stick around very long.  Good to see that you like it.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> A lot of new members don't stick around very long.



No, I've come for good 
And especially I like my friends - you and Esthermoon 



yiostheoy said:


> So are YOU Uncle Vlad ?!



You can call me Uncle Sam for simplicity


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of new members don't stick around very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've come for good
> And especially I like my friends - you and Esthermoon
Click to expand...

How can you both of them ?!

esthermoon is a young spring chickie while ChrisL is a M.I.L.F.


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of new members don't stick around very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've come for good
> And especially I like my friends - you and Esthermoon
Click to expand...




Well thank you very much.    You seem very nice as well.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of new members don't stick around very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've come for good
> And especially I like my friends - you and Esthermoon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you both of them ?!
> 
> esthermoon is a young spring chickie while ChrisL is a M.I.L.F.
Click to expand...


I'm probably a "young spring chickie" compared to you, old man!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> How can you both of them ?!



Both are very pretty and attractive. Plus, don't forget that I came here to find friends, not lovers


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I'm probably a "young spring chickie" compared to you, old man!


Yah I know but not ComradeJohnson.


----------



## esthermoon

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of new members don't stick around very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've come for good
> And especially I like my friends - you and Esthermoon
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are YOU Uncle Vlad ?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can call me Uncle Sam for simplicity
Click to expand...


Thank you Comrade Johnson!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably a "young spring chickie" compared to you, old man!
> 
> 
> 
> Yah I know but not ComradeJohnson.
Click to expand...


He's 52!  Lol.  Maybe you should just shut up sometimes?


----------



## ChrisL

I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.   

I do hope you enjoy your time here.  At least this little intro has given you some insight into who you should not take very seriously.  

Most Americans do not behave in such a way, just so you know.  You are going to be getting a view at some of our weirdest members of society here.


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
Click to expand...

Stratford is RUSSIAN who said he lives in east Ukraine. He is definitely a Putin puppet, and his posts reflect someone who may work for RT or FSB (or both) in St. Petersburg (Leningrad), perhaps.


----------



## Stratford57

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stratford is RUSSIAN who said he lives in east Ukraine. He is definitely a Putin puppet, and his posts reflect someone who may work for RT or FSB (or both) in St. Petersburg (Leningrad), perhaps.
Click to expand...

Sounds like Comrade is a right person for you, PK. He says he's here "to find friends". Looks like he has just found one. My congratulations to both of you.


----------



## PK1

Stratford57 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stratford is RUSSIAN who said he lives in east Ukraine. He is definitely a Putin puppet, and his posts reflect someone who may work for RT or FSB (or both) in St. Petersburg (Leningrad), perhaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Comrade is a right person for you, PK. He says he's here "to find friends". Looks like he has just found one. My congratulations to both of you.
Click to expand...

"Comrade Johnson" & i can be friends *if he is also pro-Russia for ALL Russians* (democracy), advocates *free speech*, and is *anti*-totalitarianism USSR style, and *anti*-Putin-KGB-FSB-dictator style.


----------



## Stratford57

PK1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stratford is RUSSIAN who said he lives in east Ukraine. He is definitely a Putin puppet, and his posts reflect someone who may work for RT or FSB (or both) in St. Petersburg (Leningrad), perhaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Comrade is a right person for you, PK. He says he's here "to find friends". Looks like he has just found one. My congratulations to both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Comrade Johnson" & i can be friends *if he is also pro-Russia for ALL Russians* (democracy), advocates *free speech*, and is *anti*-totalitarianism USSR style, and *anti*-Putin-KGB-FSB-dictator style.
Click to expand...


He actually sounds like he is. I have a feeling (I hope I'm mistaken) he will soon start telling USMB how good Russia is, how bad Putin is and how great Russia will be without Putin. (See, PK1, we actually were able to agree about something, I would never ever think it could happen ).

There are some people in Russia, so called "fifth column", which "leaders" usually get from 5 to 10% of all votes who love to advocate such things, they have their meetings abroad (in Lithuania, for example) and are also controlled from abroad. We'll see if Comrade is one of those or not (hope not), the time will show. Stay tuned:  one of us will be pleased.


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not trying to look "more Russian" than anybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's right because you are Ukrainian as far as I know
> As for Russia/Soviet difference it was a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stratford is RUSSIAN who said he lives in east Ukraine. He is definitely a Putin puppet, and his posts reflect someone who may work for RT or FSB (or both) in St. Petersburg (Leningrad), perhaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Comrade is a right person for you, PK. He says he's here "to find friends". Looks like he has just found one. My congratulations to both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Comrade Johnson" & i can be friends *if he is also pro-Russia for ALL Russians* (democracy), advocates *free speech*, and is *anti*-totalitarianism USSR style, and *anti*-Putin-KGB-FSB-dictator style.
Click to expand...


Putin is pro-Russian, and you don't like him... It's a fact, not declaration )


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.  At least this little intro has given you some insight into who you should not take very seriously.
> 
> Most Americans do not behave in such a way, just so you know.  You are going to be getting a view at some of our weirdest members of society here.



It's a privilege of thinking people not to follow propaganda, but having own opinion


----------



## yiostheoy

Good morning to my Rooskie friends !!!

I love listening to / reading about you guys debating with each other !!

And it is another beautiful day of that starting again !!!


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Good morning to my Rooskie friends !!!
> 
> I love listening to / reading about you guys debating with each other !!
> 
> And it is another beautiful day of that starting again !!!



I'm glad to hear it - we're not only taking entertainment from this MB, like vampires, but able to create own show. Here day is beautiful too, blue, unclouded sky with a lot of airplane traces  - they still flying here since the Ukraine got a conflict at east...


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to my Rooskie friends !!!
> 
> I love listening to / reading about you guys debating with each other !!
> 
> And it is another beautiful day of that starting again !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear it - we're not only taking entertainment from this MB, like vampires, but able to create own show. Here day is beautiful too, blue, unclouded sky with a lot of airplane traces  - they still flying here since the Ukraine got a conflict at east...
Click to expand...

I am sorry about things in Ukraine.

I understand the American CIA caused the problems there.

Now Putin and Russia are both pissed off and when they get pissed off they send-in tanks and arty.

I'm surprised nobody at the CIA foresaw this.

I'm not surprised that Ukraine got suckered into it (American expression -- means "taken advantage of").

Obama made a couple of really big mistakes and Ukraine was one of them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of new members don't stick around very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've come for good
> And especially I like my friends - you and Esthermoon
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are YOU Uncle Vlad ?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can call me Uncle Sam for simplicity
Click to expand...


Have Destroyer of Illusions and Jeannette come over too. Diversity is good!


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps



Here in the USA if/when the kids go to a really good school they learn at the age of 12 in what we call 7th Grade (the 7th year of schooling beyond "pre-school") all the geographies of all the world.

It starts with the USA and all 50 states.  Everyone needs to learn the major product of that state plus the state capitol, if they don't already know them.

Then the teachers move on, to the other countries.

North America (the rest of it) is usually first since it is closest.

Then South America.

Then Europe.

Then Asia.

Then Africa.

Then the Pacific island nations and Antarctica.

This all involves a lot of memorization.  The kids need to use mnemonics to do it.  But they get a good sense of where the 196 nations (plus or minus) are located, what their capital is, and what they produce.

Many of these nations have changed since I was a kid.  But I think I know most of them still.

Russia has not changed but Soviet Asia has.  But I know most of them as well now.

Russia is and always has been a very big place.  I think of it as like a combination of Canada, the USA, and Mexico if all 3 were combined.

Almost infinite natural resources in Russia -- oil, gold, other precious metals, precious rare earth metals, timber, clean water (except around Chernobyl), fresh air.

I am surprised that there is not more development of the Russian wilderness.  So much food could be grown there to feed the starving Africans!

I suppose that the past 100 years of cold war and communism has detracted from further development.  Stalin was a plague upon Russia for a long time.

I hope that Putin does not get distracted by a new cold war.  But if he does it is due to the CIA and to Obama's blunders in a job that was too big for him to do right, internationally.

The only hope for the world right now is that Trump and Putin get along and don't go further road of cold war.


----------



## yiostheoy

As usual, please tell Uncle Vlad hello.  He saved us from Hillary.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably a "young spring chickie" compared to you, old man!
> 
> 
> 
> Yah I know but not ComradeJohnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's 52!  Lol.  Maybe you should just shut up sometimes?
Click to expand...

See !!

It IS that you ChrisL are chasing OLD MEN !!!

52 is old, just not real old.


----------



## JimH52

ChrisL said:


> Welcome Comrade Johnson.  Lol.



Probably related to Comrade Trump...


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.



Yes, sure, I do it very much!
And it's OK with me when some people don't know how to be polite – the Internet gives us a chance to be sincere : )



PK1 said:


> "Comrade Johnson" & i can be friends *if he is also pro-Russia for ALL Russians* (democracy), advocates *free speech*, and is *anti*-totalitarianism USSR style, and *anti*-Putin-KGB-FSB-dictator style.



Of course, I am pro-Russia and advocate free speech and anti-totalitarism, but I can't say that I am anti-Putin because most of Russians support him and it would be antidemocratic.

Putin is a choice of Russian people.



Stratford57 said:


> He actually sounds like he is. I have a feeling (I hope I'm mistaken) he will soon start telling USMB how good Russia is, how bad Putin is and how great Russia will be without Putin.



I will soon start telling that it's not your business – is Putin bad or good; you have mister Poroshenko and you can tell us how great Ukraine will be without him. 



> There are some people in Russia, so called "fifth column",



Let me give you some advice  Search for enemies in your own country, you haven't any clue about what is going on in Russia


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably a "young spring chickie" compared to you, old man!
> 
> 
> 
> Yah I know but not ComradeJohnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's 52!  Lol.  Maybe you should just shut up sometimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See !!
> 
> It IS that you ChrisL are chasing OLD MEN !!!
> 
> 52 is old, just not real old.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.  At least this little intro has given you some insight into who you should not take very seriously.
> 
> Most Americans do not behave in such a way, just so you know.  You are going to be getting a view at some of our weirdest members of society here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a privilege of thinking people not to follow propaganda, but having own opinion
Click to expand...


That's not what I mean.  I mean some of the more rude people, like Yios.  Quite passive aggressive, that one.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.  At least this little intro has given you some insight into who you should not take very seriously.
> 
> Most Americans do not behave in such a way, just so you know.  You are going to be getting a view at some of our weirdest members of society here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a privilege of thinking people not to follow propaganda, but having own opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I mean.  I mean some of the more rude people, like Yios.  Quite passive aggressive, that one.
Click to expand...

If you saw my 45ACP which I carry with me every day and saw how good I shoot it (with a history of shooting badges and all), then you would not call me passive aggressive.

You would call me active shooter instead, Princess ChrisL .


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, I do it very much!
> And it's OK with me when some people don't know how to be polite – the Internet gives us a chance to be sincere : )
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Comrade Johnson" & i can be friends *if he is also pro-Russia for ALL Russians* (democracy), advocates *free speech*, and is *anti*-totalitarianism USSR style, and *anti*-Putin-KGB-FSB-dictator style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I am pro-Russia and advocate free speech and anti-totalitarism, but I can't say that I am anti-Putin because most of Russians support him and it would be antidemocratic.
> 
> Putin is a choice of Russian people.
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He actually sounds like he is. I have a feeling (I hope I'm mistaken) he will soon start telling USMB how good Russia is, how bad Putin is and how great Russia will be without Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will soon start telling that it's not your business – is Putin bad or good; you have mister Poroshenko and you can tell us how great Ukraine will be without him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some people in Russia, so called "fifth column",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give you some advice  Search for enemies in your own country, you haven't any clue about what is going on in Russia
Click to expand...


Comrade, you know, there are no reasons to search for enemies on Ukraine, just look in official Ukrainian government. Many countries in this world are making mistakes... and even "mistakes", attacking civilians... but only ISIS and Ukraine declaratively attack civilians and performs terroristic acts against civilian objects...

And what do you want from simple Ukrainians? Donbass people are formally the same citizens of Ukraine - and Poroshenko didn't thought any second, when started to kill them.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to my Rooskie friends !!!
> 
> I love listening to / reading about you guys debating with each other !!
> 
> And it is another beautiful day of that starting again !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear it - we're not only taking entertainment from this MB, like vampires, but able to create own show. Here day is beautiful too, blue, unclouded sky with a lot of airplane traces  - they still flying here since the Ukraine got a conflict at east...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry about things in Ukraine.
> 
> I understand the American CIA caused the problems there.
> 
> Now Putin and Russia are both pissed off and when they get pissed off they send-in tanks and arty.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody at the CIA foresaw this.
> 
> I'm not surprised that Ukraine got suckered into it (American expression -- means "taken advantage of").
> 
> Obama made a couple of really big mistakes and Ukraine was one of them.
Click to expand...


It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.

As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on). 

US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.  At least this little intro has given you some insight into who you should not take very seriously.
> 
> Most Americans do not behave in such a way, just so you know.  You are going to be getting a view at some of our weirdest members of society here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a privilege of thinking people not to follow propaganda, but having own opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I mean.  I mean some of the more rude people, like Yios.  Quite passive aggressive, that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you saw my 45ACP which I carry with me every day and saw how good I shoot it (with a history of shooting badges and all), then you would not call me passive aggressive.
> 
> You would call me active shooter instead, Princess ChrisL .
Click to expand...


"Bullet is fool, bayonet is good" (c) Count Suvorov


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Putin is a choice of Russian people.



Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.



Comrade Johnson said:


> I will soon start telling that it's not your business – is Putin bad or good; you have mister Poroshenko and you can tell us how great Ukraine will be without him.



Russia is my one and only Motherland. There is a concept of “Russian World” (Russky Mir), it means  all the Russians in Russia and abroad. Never heard about it, Comrade?
Russkiy Mir Foundation - Wikipedia

*VLADIMIR PUTIN:* I see the collapse of the Soviet Union as a great tragedy of the 20th century. Do you know why? First of all, *because 25 million of Russian people suddenly turned out to be outside the borders of the Russian Federation*. They used to live in one state; the Soviet Union has traditionally been called Russia, the Soviet Russia, and it was the 'greater Russia'. *Then the Soviet Union suddenly fell apart, in fact, overnight*, and it turned out that in the former Soviet Union republics there were 25 million Russians. They used to live in one country and suddenly found themselves abroad. Can you imagine how many problems came out?

First, there were everyday issues, *the separation of families, the economic and social problems*. The list is endless. Do you think it is normal that 25 million people, Russian people, suddenly found themselves abroad? *The Russians have turned out to be the largest divided nation in the world nowadays*. Is that not a problem? It is not a problem for you as it is for me.
Sott Exclusive: Full unedited text of Vladimir Putin's interview with Charlie Rose: What CBS left out -- Sott.net



Comrade Johnson said:


> Let me give you some advice  Search for enemies in your own country, you haven't any clue about what is going on in Russia



I can’t wait till you start telling this ^ to all the liberals on USMB.

And BTW, did I ask for your advice, Comrade?  ( Advice = Soviet in the Russian language).  As far as I know (as an expert  you tell me) Russia is not Soviet country (a Country of Advices) any more. I thought you wanted everybody to believe you were not Soviet.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the USA if/when the kids go to a really good school they learn at the age of 12 in what we call 7th Grade (the 7th year of schooling beyond "pre-school") all the geographies of all the world.
> 
> It starts with the USA and all 50 states.  Everyone needs to learn the major product of that state plus the state capitol, if they don't already know them.
> 
> Then the teachers move on, to the other countries.
> 
> North America (the rest of it) is usually first since it is closest.
> 
> Then South America.
> 
> Then Europe.
> 
> Then Asia.
> 
> Then Africa.
> 
> Then the Pacific island nations and Antarctica.
> 
> This all involves a lot of memorization.  The kids need to use mnemonics to do it.  But they get a good sense of where the 196 nations (plus or minus) are located, what their capital is, and what they produce.
> 
> Many of these nations have changed since I was a kid.  But I think I know most of them still.
> 
> Russia has not changed but Soviet Asia has.  But I know most of them as well now.
> 
> Russia is and always has been a very big place.  I think of it as like a combination of Canada, the USA, and Mexico if all 3 were combined.
> 
> Almost infinite natural resources in Russia -- oil, gold, other precious metals, precious rare earth metals, timber, clean water (except around Chernobyl), fresh air.
> 
> I am surprised that there is not more development of the Russian wilderness.  So much food could be grown there to feed the starving Africans!
> 
> I suppose that the past 100 years of cold war and communism has detracted from further development.  Stalin was a plague upon Russia for a long time.
> 
> I hope that Putin does not get distracted by a new cold war.  But if he does it is due to the CIA and to Obama's blunders in a job that was too big for him to do right, internationally.
> 
> The only hope for the world right now is that Trump and Putin get along and don't go further road of cold war.
Click to expand...


It's interesting. When I was in school, we started from Africa, learning USSR at higher grades  But a lot of Russia territory is a territory of risk agriculture, so only 23% of land are acceptable to grow something.

If you look at demographics of Russia of XIX-XX centuries (Российская демография 19-21-го веков, как зеркало политики) - it's not a fact, Stalin was so terrible. In XIX-XX centuries Russia were exposed of aggression of, in fact, ALL EU countries FOUR times, in 1812 with Napoleon, in 1853 in Crimea (with European coalition), during WWI in 1918-1922 by enemies and former allies of Antanta and in 1941-1944 by Hitler. And in addition after cold war in 90x it was a terrible time of "democracy and western values", cost to Russia about another 15 million demographic losses... And, offcourse, I hope Putin would have enough cleverness to stay out of any new big war in future...


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for some of the other posters who don't know how to have manners, how to be polite, how to be personable.
> 
> I do hope you enjoy your time here.  At least this little intro has given you some insight into who you should not take very seriously.
> 
> Most Americans do not behave in such a way, just so you know.  You are going to be getting a view at some of our weirdest members of society here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a privilege of thinking people not to follow propaganda, but having own opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I mean.  I mean some of the more rude people, like Yios.  Quite passive aggressive, that one.
Click to expand...


Russian in mass are not a "vanilla" people too ) A lot of Russians. you could observe in immigration and so on are not so typical...


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> It's interesting. When I was in school, we started from Africa, learning USSR at higher grades  But a lot of Russia territory is a territory of risk agriculture, so only 23% of land are acceptable to grow something.
> 
> If you look at demographics of Russia of XIX-XX centuries (Российская демография 19-21-го веков, как зеркало политики) - it's not a fact, Stalin was so terrible. In XIX-XX centuries Russia were exposed of aggression of, in fact, ALL EU countries FOUR times, in 1812 with Napoleon, in 1853 in Crimea (with European coalition), during WWI in 1918-1922 by enemies and former allies of Antanta and in 1941-1944 by Hitler. And in addition after cold war in 90x it was a terrible time of "democracy and western values", cost to Russia about another 15 million demographic losses... And, offcourse, I hope Putin would have enough cleverness to stay out of any new big war in future...


At age 12 we had to memorize all the Russian republics and their capitals.  It was almost as bad as Mexico.  There were lots.

From then on, in 8th Grade, and 12th Grade, we studied only the USA, same as you guys did.  The idea was that the brainwashing was supposed to make us good non-communist voters.

Except for the Cold War, which was a Truman-Stalin abortion, the USA and Russia have always been allies.  John Paul Jones our Navy hero even worked for Katherine The Great after the American Revolution.

And the purchase of Alaska and California from Russia was accomplished peacefully.  I remember my Geography teacher saying, "Boy! I bet they wish they still had it now!!"


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed


I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.

We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.

If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.

This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Vladimir Putin is the greatest Russian since Peter the Great, who was also a little rough along the edges.


----------



## tinydancer

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the USA if/when the kids go to a really good school they learn at the age of 12 in what we call 7th Grade (the 7th year of schooling beyond "pre-school") all the geographies of all the world.
> 
> It starts with the USA and all 50 states.  Everyone needs to learn the major product of that state plus the state capitol, if they don't already know them.
> 
> Then the teachers move on, to the other countries.
> 
> North America (the rest of it) is usually first since it is closest.
> 
> Then South America.
> 
> Then Europe.
> 
> Then Asia.
> 
> Then Africa.
> 
> Then the Pacific island nations and Antarctica.
> 
> This all involves a lot of memorization.  The kids need to use mnemonics to do it.  But they get a good sense of where the 196 nations (plus or minus) are located, what their capital is, and what they produce.
> 
> Many of these nations have changed since I was a kid.  But I think I know most of them still.
> 
> Russia has not changed but Soviet Asia has.  But I know most of them as well now.
> 
> Russia is and always has been a very big place.  I think of it as like a combination of Canada, the USA, and Mexico if all 3 were combined.
> 
> Almost infinite natural resources in Russia -- oil, gold, other precious metals, precious rare earth metals, timber, clean water (except around Chernobyl), fresh air.
> 
> I am surprised that there is not more development of the Russian wilderness.  So much food could be grown there to feed the starving Africans!
> 
> I suppose that the past 100 years of cold war and communism has detracted from further development.  Stalin was a plague upon Russia for a long time.
> 
> I hope that Putin does not get distracted by a new cold war.  But if he does it is due to the CIA and to Obama's blunders in a job that was too big for him to do right, internationally.
> 
> The only hope for the world right now is that Trump and Putin get along and don't go further road of cold war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting. When I was in school, we started from Africa, learning USSR at higher grades  But a lot of Russia territory is a territory of risk agriculture, so only 23% of land are acceptable to grow something.
> 
> If you look at demographics of Russia of XIX-XX centuries (Российская демография 19-21-го веков, как зеркало политики) - it's not a fact, Stalin was so terrible. In XIX-XX centuries Russia were exposed of aggression of, in fact, ALL EU countries FOUR times, in 1812 with Napoleon, in 1853 in Crimea (with European coalition), during WWI in 1918-1922 by enemies and former allies of Antanta and in 1941-1944 by Hitler. And in addition after cold war in 90x it was a terrible time of "democracy and western values", cost to Russia about another 15 million demographic losses... And, offcourse, I hope Putin would have enough cleverness to stay out of any new big war in future...
Click to expand...

 
Whoa geeze. I know you don't take me for a fool my friend and.............................

Putin is waiting for the USA to make the move. Think. Think hard. It is the west who have made all the moves towards the nuclear deal.


----------



## tinydancer

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
Click to expand...

 
Bless your freaking soul you just nailed it.

I've tried in so many ways to tell them what our governments did.....but you just nailed it to the wall.

And with Nuland. Thank you. Thank you so much.


----------



## tinydancer

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
Click to expand...

 
When the west decided they would perform the standard coup in Kiev (its almost like the book now) they forgot we have abilities now.

I am a nobody. But I could email what Pinchuk and Poroschenko were doing. And as just a littlle person as a westerner could pull back the scab on the western ukraines ties to nazis.


----------



## tinydancer

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting. When I was in school, we started from Africa, learning USSR at higher grades  But a lot of Russia territory is a territory of risk agriculture, so only 23% of land are acceptable to grow something.
> 
> If you look at demographics of Russia of XIX-XX centuries (Российская демография 19-21-го веков, как зеркало политики) - it's not a fact, Stalin was so terrible. In XIX-XX centuries Russia were exposed of aggression of, in fact, ALL EU countries FOUR times, in 1812 with Napoleon, in 1853 in Crimea (with European coalition), during WWI in 1918-1922 by enemies and former allies of Antanta and in 1941-1944 by Hitler. And in addition after cold war in 90x it was a terrible time of "democracy and western values", cost to Russia about another 15 million demographic losses... And, offcourse, I hope Putin would have enough cleverness to stay out of any new big war in future...
> 
> 
> 
> At age 12 we had to memorize all the Russian republics and their capitals.  It was almost as bad as Mexico.  There were lots.
> 
> From then on, in 8th Grade, and 12th Grade, we studied only the USA, same as you guys did.  The idea was that the brainwashing was supposed to make us good non-communist voters.
> 
> Except for the Cold War, which was a Truman-Stalin abortion, the USA and Russia have always been allies.  John Paul Jones our Navy hero even worked for Katherine The Great after the American Revolution.
> 
> And the purchase of Alaska and California from Russia was accomplished peacefully.  I remember my Geography teacher saying, "Boy! I bet they wish they still had it now!!"
Click to expand...

 

My dad was a crazy sort of dad who dragged me around to all historical places. wow just wow I think your dad just topped him.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.





And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?





> Russia is my one and only Motherland.



It seems from your posts that you have not even been here. Did you try to get Russian citizenship? So far you a Ukrainian separatist.



> There is a concept of “Russian World” (Russky Mir), it means  all the Russians in Russia and abroad. Never heard about it, Comrade?



Yeah, Nazi bullshit.



> And BTW, did I ask for your advice, Comrade?



I don't need any invitations on it : ) Did I ask you for your posts?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Vladimir Putin is the greatest Russian since Peter the Great, who was also a little rough along the edges.



I wouldn't say that he is that great, but he has some brains in his head, unlike all other Russian politicians 
Actually he is not a politician, he is a KGB officer.


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is my one and only Motherland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems from your posts that you have not even been here. Did you try to get Russian citizenship? So far you a Ukrainian separatist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a concept of “Russian World” (Russky Mir), it means  all the Russians in Russia and abroad. Never heard about it, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nazi bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, did I ask for your advice, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need any invitations on it : ) Did I ask you for your posts?
Click to expand...


Как всё запущено....

So, according to you, nothing wrong is with those "patriots" who are trying to help Globalists with  "Russia without Putin". And Russian World is "Nazi BS."

Thanks for making your political position clear. At least it didn't take too long.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

tinydancer said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bless your freaking soul you just nailed it.
> 
> I've tried in so many ways to tell them what our governments did.....but you just nailed it to the wall.
> 
> And with Nuland. Thank you. Thank you so much.
Click to expand...

*Anyone Born With a Silver Spoon in His Mouth Will Always Speak With a Forked Tongue*

Dubya's patrician Daddy said we wouldn't kick Russia when it was down after the fall of Communism.  Yet part of the design of the New World Order and the World Bank was that Russia would be minimized permanently, just like the Austrian-Hungarian Empire was after World War I.


----------



## Muhammed

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.


Apparently, he is so powerful that he even controls Russia's intelligence agencies.


----------



## yiostheoy

tinydancer said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bless your freaking soul you just nailed it.
> 
> I've tried in so many ways to tell them what our governments did.....but you just nailed it to the wall.
> 
> And with Nuland. Thank you. Thank you so much.
Click to expand...

The Russian bear is not called a bear for nothing.

It has always been big throughout history.

The fools like Napoleon and Adolf who have forgotten this have paid in blood for it.


----------



## Stratford57

yiostheoy said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bless your freaking soul you just nailed it.
> 
> I've tried in so many ways to tell them what our governments did.....but you just nailed it to the wall.
> 
> And with Nuland. Thank you. Thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russian bear is not called a bear for nothing.
> 
> It has always been big throughout history.
> 
> The fools like Napoleon and Adolf who have forgotten this have paid in blood for it.
Click to expand...


And let's not forget how much blood did it cost Russia.


----------



## yiostheoy

tinydancer said:


> My dad was a crazy sort of dad who dragged me around to all historical places. wow just wow I think your dad just topped him.



Rules my dad taught me:

1 - never play or ride my bicycle in traffic

2 - never hit girls

3 - never play with fire

4 - never go anywhere without a knife.

To his rules I have added one more:

5 - never go anywhere without my 45ACP.

CZ 97 B - CZ-USA


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Как всё запущено....





For non-Russian speakers: a senseless standard phrase without any meaning 






> Thanks for making your political position clear. At least it didn't take too long.




Really? I didn't say anything about my political positions 

If you like, I can do it there:

Russian political Circus


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Muhammed said:


> Apparently, he is so powerful that he even controls Russia's intelligence agencies.



Not really, they have difficulties even in controlling themselves


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting. When I was in school, we started from Africa, learning USSR at higher grades  But a lot of Russia territory is a territory of risk agriculture, so only 23% of land are acceptable to grow something.
> 
> If you look at demographics of Russia of XIX-XX centuries (Российская демография 19-21-го веков, как зеркало политики) - it's not a fact, Stalin was so terrible. In XIX-XX centuries Russia were exposed of aggression of, in fact, ALL EU countries FOUR times, in 1812 with Napoleon, in 1853 in Crimea (with European coalition), during WWI in 1918-1922 by enemies and former allies of Antanta and in 1941-1944 by Hitler. And in addition after cold war in 90x it was a terrible time of "democracy and western values", cost to Russia about another 15 million demographic losses... And, offcourse, I hope Putin would have enough cleverness to stay out of any new big war in future...
> 
> 
> 
> At age 12 we had to memorize all the Russian republics and their capitals.  It was almost as bad as Mexico.  There were lots.
> 
> From then on, in 8th Grade, and 12th Grade, we studied only the USA, same as you guys did.  The idea was that the brainwashing was supposed to make us good non-communist voters.
> 
> Except for the Cold War, which was a Truman-Stalin abortion, the USA and Russia have always been allies.  John Paul Jones our Navy hero even worked for Katherine The Great after the American Revolution.
> 
> And the purchase of Alaska and California from Russia was accomplished peacefully.  I remember my Geography teacher saying, "Boy! I bet they wish they still had it now!!"
Click to expand...


)) It's true - Russia and USA don't have any reasons to confrontation except ideology. And both have a lot to exchange. 

About Alaska - it's just a joke, which becomes actual every time, western politicians barking, for example, about "reparations of occupation by Russia of Baltic countries", because this territories were bought from Sweden by Russian Empire like Alaska by US... In fact, Baltic countries owe to Russia about two millions of golden efimok


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
Click to expand...


When the Ukraine events are started, Russian western mobile battle group was ready to invade at Ukraine to establish order. After Norman meeting Putin cancelled it and ordered to strategic nuclear forces to be in high alert. US role in Ukraine not so simple, it seems Obama or someone else are accurately sabotaged Hillary's activity there to prevent a probability of global nuclear conflict... 
So, about Crimea - it's in fact Russian region by population and because we already had naval base there. If USA would really tried to own it, I'm afraid, it would be serious conflict with Crimea population.


----------



## Sbiker

tinydancer said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've visited about third of Russian territory and could remember it without any maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the USA if/when the kids go to a really good school they learn at the age of 12 in what we call 7th Grade (the 7th year of schooling beyond "pre-school") all the geographies of all the world.
> 
> It starts with the USA and all 50 states.  Everyone needs to learn the major product of that state plus the state capitol, if they don't already know them.
> 
> Then the teachers move on, to the other countries.
> 
> North America (the rest of it) is usually first since it is closest.
> 
> Then South America.
> 
> Then Europe.
> 
> Then Asia.
> 
> Then Africa.
> 
> Then the Pacific island nations and Antarctica.
> 
> This all involves a lot of memorization.  The kids need to use mnemonics to do it.  But they get a good sense of where the 196 nations (plus or minus) are located, what their capital is, and what they produce.
> 
> Many of these nations have changed since I was a kid.  But I think I know most of them still.
> 
> Russia has not changed but Soviet Asia has.  But I know most of them as well now.
> 
> Russia is and always has been a very big place.  I think of it as like a combination of Canada, the USA, and Mexico if all 3 were combined.
> 
> Almost infinite natural resources in Russia -- oil, gold, other precious metals, precious rare earth metals, timber, clean water (except around Chernobyl), fresh air.
> 
> I am surprised that there is not more development of the Russian wilderness.  So much food could be grown there to feed the starving Africans!
> 
> I suppose that the past 100 years of cold war and communism has detracted from further development.  Stalin was a plague upon Russia for a long time.
> 
> I hope that Putin does not get distracted by a new cold war.  But if he does it is due to the CIA and to Obama's blunders in a job that was too big for him to do right, internationally.
> 
> The only hope for the world right now is that Trump and Putin get along and don't go further road of cold war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's interesting. When I was in school, we started from Africa, learning USSR at higher grades  But a lot of Russia territory is a territory of risk agriculture, so only 23% of land are acceptable to grow something.
> 
> If you look at demographics of Russia of XIX-XX centuries (Российская демография 19-21-го веков, как зеркало политики) - it's not a fact, Stalin was so terrible. In XIX-XX centuries Russia were exposed of aggression of, in fact, ALL EU countries FOUR times, in 1812 with Napoleon, in 1853 in Crimea (with European coalition), during WWI in 1918-1922 by enemies and former allies of Antanta and in 1941-1944 by Hitler. And in addition after cold war in 90x it was a terrible time of "democracy and western values", cost to Russia about another 15 million demographic losses... And, offcourse, I hope Putin would have enough cleverness to stay out of any new big war in future...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa geeze. I know you don't take me for a fool my friend and.............................
> 
> Putin is waiting for the USA to make the move. Think. Think hard. It is the west who have made all the moves towards the nuclear deal.
Click to expand...


Let's see historical perspective. When the Gorbachev agreed to find compromise in nuclear deal and fix the border between NATo and Warsaw block in Germany.... NATO received all Gorbachev's sacrifices to peace process, then claims own "victory" and performed, in fact, aggression to expand NATO for a many countries on East. So, Russia now is excelently understand, there are no arguments to speak with NATO except force. Why do you surprised, Russia knows the real value of all this "peace movies"?  Look at map, there are no Russian war "advisers" in Canada, but US "advisers" at Ukraine.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Ukraine events are started, Russian western mobile battle group was ready to invade at Ukraine to establish order. After Norman meeting Putin cancelled it and ordered to strategic nuclear forces to be in high alert. US role in Ukraine not so simple, it seems Obama or someone else are accurately sabotaged Hillary's activity there to prevent a probability of global nuclear conflict...
> So, about Crimea - it's in fact Russian region by population and because we already had naval base there. If USA would really tried to own it, I'm afraid, it would be serious conflict with Crimea population.
Click to expand...

Crimea is for Russia what Norfolk is for the USN.

Obama's and Hillary's ineptitude internationally was a clown show in Libya and Syria.  It is no wonder that Uncle Vlad helped Trump.

Incompetence is very hard to predict.

Competence is predictable.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Ukraine events are started, Russian western mobile battle group was ready to invade at Ukraine to establish order. After Norman meeting Putin cancelled it and ordered to strategic nuclear forces to be in high alert. US role in Ukraine not so simple, it seems Obama or someone else are accurately sabotaged Hillary's activity there to prevent a probability of global nuclear conflict...
> So, about Crimea - it's in fact Russian region by population and because we already had naval base there. If USA would really tried to own it, I'm afraid, it would be serious conflict with Crimea population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crimea is for Russia what Norfolk is for the USN.
> 
> Obama's and Hillary's ineptitude internationally was a clown show in Libya and Syria.  It is no wonder that Uncle Vlad helped Trump.
> 
> Incompetence is very hard to predict.
> 
> Competence is predictable.
Click to expand...


I'm 200% agree with you. The MAIN problem of all world politics - is incompetence. Offcourse, different people and countries in world have different interests and ready to struggle for them. But world is too small for humankind now, we have to keep rules, single to all. Conflict is a reason to progress, to evolution... to socialism or wellfare state, at last - because fighting elites needs people to upkeep  But for following rules politic players must be enoght competent... How could we elect specialists of politics instead actors?


----------



## Muhammed

Comrade Johnson said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he is so powerful that he even controls Russia's intelligence agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, they have difficulties even in controlling themselves
Click to expand...

So how did Trump make Russia steal the election for him? Any thoughts about that?

The vast majority of the Democrat party in the USA thinks that Donald Trump's puny teeny tiny wittle hands wielded magnificent influence over top-secret Russian intelligence agencies, thus forcing weirdos to vote for BERNIE!

And PROTEST! 

At the DNC convention. The election was fixed for Hillary. Bernie delegates literally walked out on the DND convention.


----------



## Sbiker

Muhammed said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he is so powerful that he even controls Russia's intelligence agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, they have difficulties even in controlling themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did Trump make Russia steal the election for him? Any thoughts about that?
> 
> The vast majority of the Democrat party in the USA thinks that Donald Trump's puny teeny tiny wittle hands wielded magnificent influence over top-secret Russian intelligence agencies, thus forcing weirdos to vote for BERNIE!
> 
> And PROTEST!
> 
> At the DNC convention. The election was fixed for Hillary. Bernie delegates literally walked out on the DND convention.
Click to expand...


Which baseball team in US do you support?

How do you steal points for them during National Cup?


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Ukraine events are started, Russian western mobile battle group was ready to invade at Ukraine to establish order. After Norman meeting Putin cancelled it and ordered to strategic nuclear forces to be in high alert. US role in Ukraine not so simple, it seems Obama or someone else are accurately sabotaged Hillary's activity there to prevent a probability of global nuclear conflict...
> So, about Crimea - it's in fact Russian region by population and because we already had naval base there. If USA would really tried to own it, I'm afraid, it would be serious conflict with Crimea population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crimea is for Russia what Norfolk is for the USN.
> 
> Obama's and Hillary's ineptitude internationally was a clown show in Libya and Syria.  It is no wonder that Uncle Vlad helped Trump.
> 
> Incompetence is very hard to predict.
> 
> Competence is predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 200% agree with you. The MAIN problem of all world politics - is incompetence. Offcourse, different people and countries in world have different interests and ready to struggle for them. But world is too small for humankind now, we have to keep rules, single to all. Conflict is a reason to progress, to evolution... to socialism or wellfare state, at last - because fighting elites needs people to upkeep  But for following rules politic players must be enoght competent... How could we elect specialists of politics instead actors?
Click to expand...

JFK was incompetent for over-reacting to Khrushchev's missile shipment to Cuba.

Khrushchev's shipment was in reprisal for Kennedy deploying nuclear missiles to Italy and Turkey.

Luckily Khrushchev backed down, otherwise the two opposing fleets in the Caribbean would have started a shooting war.

JFK was propagandized as a hero when in reality he had been just as inept as "W" Bush or Obama and even more so almost got everybody in Russia and in the USA killed.

Khrushchev lost his job to early retirement and was quietly replaced by Kosygin.

Kosygin focused on Eastern Europe during his time in office, which is apparently what Putin is doing as well in Ukraine.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker, do you  really think that your speculations about Putin, Ukriane and Kosygin belong this thread?


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems, reasons of Putin to do nothing in Donbass (only performing humanitarian help) are understandable. Ukrainian and former-Ukrainian officials are too corrupted and could worsen situation in Russia, in case of merging. But it's not a humanistic strategy.
> 
> As for Obama - in spite of Nuland's cookies, I tend to think, Ukraine is EU project. Just to plunder it and get some money. Ukraine was too rich in comparison with neighbour EU members (like Romania, Bulgaria, Baltic countries and so on).
> 
> US had planes for Crimea - but Russia returned it first. It was a fair game, no whining allowed
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe Obama and the CIA were so stupid with Ukraine.
> 
> We have grizzly brown bears in Canada and Alaska too, same as Siberia.
> 
> If you walk up to one of these when he/she is sleeping and kick it, the bear will maul the crap out of you.
> 
> This is what Putin was compelled to do in Ukraine, when the CIA kicked him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Ukraine events are started, Russian western mobile battle group was ready to invade at Ukraine to establish order. After Norman meeting Putin cancelled it and ordered to strategic nuclear forces to be in high alert. US role in Ukraine not so simple, it seems Obama or someone else are accurately sabotaged Hillary's activity there to prevent a probability of global nuclear conflict...
> So, about Crimea - it's in fact Russian region by population and because we already had naval base there. If USA would really tried to own it, I'm afraid, it would be serious conflict with Crimea population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crimea is for Russia what Norfolk is for the USN.
> 
> Obama's and Hillary's ineptitude internationally was a clown show in Libya and Syria.  It is no wonder that Uncle Vlad helped Trump.
> 
> Incompetence is very hard to predict.
> 
> Competence is predictable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 200% agree with you. The MAIN problem of all world politics - is incompetence. Offcourse, different people and countries in world have different interests and ready to struggle for them. But world is too small for humankind now, we have to keep rules, single to all. Conflict is a reason to progress, to evolution... to socialism or wellfare state, at last - because fighting elites needs people to upkeep  But for following rules politic players must be enoght competent... How could we elect specialists of politics instead actors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JFK was incompetent for over-reacting to Khrushchev's missile shipment to Cuba.
> 
> Khrushchev's shipment was in reprisal for Kennedy deploying nuclear missiles to Italy and Turkey.
> 
> Luckily Khrushchev backed down, otherwise the two opposing fleets in the Caribbean would have started a shooting war.
> 
> JFK was propagandized as a hero when in reality he had been just as inept as "W" Bush or Obama and even more so almost got everybody in Russia and in the USA killed.
> 
> Khrushchev lost his job to early retirement and was quietly replaced by Kosygin.
> 
> Kosygin focused on Eastern Europe during his time in office, which is apparently what Putin is doing as well in Ukraine.
Click to expand...


Khrushev made a lot of nonsenses in internal politics. He started "struggle against cult of Stalin", created much legends about Stalin's repression... In fact - Khrushev was a PERFORMER of many repressions, attributed to Stalin.

In Moscow Khrushev formed a "murder lists", which Stalin edited, deleted people from them... Economic disasters, attributed to Stalin, were also performed by Khrushev. He's eliminated all small business in USSR, which existed and grew under Stalin's rule.

Was the Khrushev an evil man? I don't think so, he was really incompetent but too greedy to power. And all competent comrades, like Beria (who stopped the repressions in 1938 year and ruled nuclear and space projects for USSR), were silently eliminated by Khrushev with forged "judgement". Analysing all documents and evidences, it seems Beria wasn't officially judged, but was murdered before it at his home...

About Kosygin and Brezhnev... It was strange epochue. Evolution of USSR was really slowed, till full stop... but thanks to Brezhnev, we have now enough gas and oil to upkeep our broken economics from full Armageddon


----------



## Comrade Johnson

From Moscow with love


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker, do you  really think that your speculations about Putin, Ukriane and Kosygin belong this thread?



Forget your wild liberal habits and use term "point of view" instead of "speculations"  Maybe, this topic is not belong to this thread, but no doubts - belong to all forum  If you don't want discussion of any topic in this thread, just say about it, and we'll continue in another thread - it's not hard to do it.


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin is the greatest Russian since Peter the Great, who was also a little rough along the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that he is that great, but he has some brains in his head, unlike all other Russian politicians
> Actually he is not a politician, he is a KGB officer.
Click to expand...

Former KGB officer, no? The KGB is defunct anymore, I would think. Did you know that the older Bush was the head if the C.I.A before he became the President of the U.S.? I just mention it to illustrate that intelligence service has nothing to do with presidency.


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is my one and only Motherland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems from your posts that you have not even been here. Did you try to get Russian citizenship? So far you a Ukrainian separatist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a concept of “Russian World” (Russky Mir), it means  all the Russians in Russia and abroad. Never heard about it, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nazi bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, did I ask for your advice, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need any invitations on it : ) Did I ask you for your posts?
Click to expand...

Nationals living outside of their mother country's borders are still nationals of their mother country, no? _*Jus sanguinis*._


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Forget your wild liberal habits and use term "point of view" instead of "speculations"



I know that you are crazy about liberals, but what you are writing here is not a 'point of view' 



> If you don't want discussion of any topic in this thread



I don't care, it was just a question 

In such things I am a liberal indeed and you can write any nonsense you want, anywhere you want 




defcon4 said:


> Former KGB officer, no? The KGB is defunct anymore, I would think.



There is no such a thing as a 'former KGB officer' 

Ask Sbiker if don't believe me 

And everything is OK with the KGB, they just have a bit different name.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget your wild liberal habits and use term "point of view" instead of "speculations"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you are crazy about liberals, but what you are writing here is not a 'point of view'
Click to expand...


Because you consider, there are only two point of views - yours and wrong? Excellent


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Because you consider, there are only two point of views - yours and wrong? Excellent



What a strange thing to say . Of course, not. There are many points of vew and even more people who love to talk about things they haven't a faintest notion of 

You confused me with Stratford - for him there are two points of vew, his and enemy's


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you consider, there are only two point of views - yours and wrong? Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a strange thing to say . Of course, not. There are many points of vew and even more people who love to talk about things they haven't a faintest notion of
> 
> You confused me with Stratford - for him there are two points of vew, his and enemy's
Click to expand...


But my point of view is just "speculations" for you... Why? Because I'm from province of Russia?


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> There is no such a thing as a 'former KGB officer'
> 
> Ask Sbiker if don't believe me
> 
> And everything is OK with the KGB, they just have a bit different name.


No? If there is no KGB, then how can somebody be an officer of a nonexistent organization? You use the KGB designation to rekindle negative sentiments by inducing fear of the famous intelligence organization. Fail.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> [
> But my point of view is just "speculations" for you... Why? Because I'm from province of Russia?



What it has to do with 'provinces'? 
You want me to think that your speculations are absolute truth? 



defcon4 said:


> No? If there is no KGB, then how can somebody be an officer of a nonexistent organization? You use the KGB designation to rekindle negative sentiments by inducing fear of the famous intelligence organization. Fail.



Imagine a woman who's family name was Jackson. Them she changed it to Smith. Would you say that this woman doesn't exist anymore?
Now the KGB is named the FSB, I don't see anything negative in this.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> But my point of view is just "speculations" for you... Why? Because I'm from province of Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it has to do with 'provinces'?
> You want me to think that your speculations are absolute truth?
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No? If there is no KGB, then how can somebody be an officer of a nonexistent organization? You use the KGB designation to rekindle negative sentiments by inducing fear of the famous intelligence organization. Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine a woman who's family name was Jackson. Them she changed it to Smith. Would you say that this woman doesn't exist anymore?
> Now the KGB is named the FSB, I don't see anything negative in this.
Click to expand...

Federalski Securityski Bureauski.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> But my point of view is just "speculations" for you... Why? Because I'm from province of Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it has to do with 'provinces'?
> You want me to think that your speculations are absolute truth?
Click to expand...


Absolute truth - is a fitting of Eve's single apple.

Even Christ had a four different point of views on his way - by Matthew, Mark, Luka and Ioann... 



> Imagine a woman who's family name was Jackson. Them she changed it to Smith. Would you say that this woman doesn't exist anymore?
> Now the KGB is named the FSB, I don't see anything negative in this.



Your example is enough to show the truth of defcon4 

Yes. Miss Jackson was a permanent visitor of parties, playing free love and living in different places. Ms. Smith has own home, children and husband and permanent morning cup of coffee... Very strange, isn't it?


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> But my point of view is just "speculations" for you... Why? Because I'm from province of Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it has to do with 'provinces'?
> You want me to think that your speculations are absolute truth?
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No? If there is no KGB, then how can somebody be an officer of a nonexistent organization? You use the KGB designation to rekindle negative sentiments by inducing fear of the famous intelligence organization. Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine a woman who's family name was Jackson. Them she changed it to Smith. Would you say that this woman doesn't exist anymore?
> Now the KGB is named the FSB, I don't see anything negative in this.
Click to expand...

Then you should have said Mr. Putin is a FSB officer but it wouldn't hold to be true, would it? So you lied for effect.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

defcon4 said:


> So you lied for effect.



So you are just babbling without any sense


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied for effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just babbling without any sense
Click to expand...

Of course you were going to say that since you got busted for lying, you needed to deflect from the fact.


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied for effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just babbling without any sense
Click to expand...

Excuse me, Comrade, but what makes you think your babbling makes any sense.

Defcon, looks like you are  spoiling his parade. Also it looks like all those who don't tell Comrade how nice he is, are just "babbling".


----------



## Comrade Johnson

defcon4 said:


> Of course you were going to say that since you got busted for lying, you needed to deflect from the fact.



Where are you from, comrade?
You just repeat 'lying', 'lying', but it seems that you just haven't any clue about the KGB and the like.




Stratford57 said:


> Excuse me, Comrade, but what makes you think your babbling makes any sense.



Such things are seen better from the side  I can say for sure that your babbling is absolutely senseless, but it is difficult for me to judge myself


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> But my point of view is just "speculations" for you... Why? Because I'm from province of Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it has to do with 'provinces'?
> You want me to think that your speculations are absolute truth?
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No? If there is no KGB, then how can somebody be an officer of a nonexistent organization? You use the KGB designation to rekindle negative sentiments by inducing fear of the famous intelligence organization. Fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine a woman who's family name was Jackson. Them she changed it to Smith. Would you say that this woman doesn't exist anymore?
> Now the KGB is named the FSB, I don't see anything negative in this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Federalski Securityski Bureauski.
Click to expand...


That's more Polish than Russian, I think.


----------



## ChrisL

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied for effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just babbling without any sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, Comrade, but what makes you think your babbling makes any sense.
> 
> Defcon, looks like you are  spoiling his parade. Also it looks like all those who don't tell Comrade how nice he is, are just "babbling".
Click to expand...


He is very nice.  Is there something wrong with joining the forum and trying to argue your point while being nice and polite about it?  Heck, all I can say is that he has a whole lot more patience than I do.  Lol!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Federalski Securityski Bureauski.


ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's more Polish than Russian, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some mix of English, Russian and Polish
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> Federalski Securityski Bureauski.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's more Polish than Russian, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some mix of English, Russian and Polish
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My great grandparents were from Poland (on my mom's side), and the family last name ends in "ski."


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> He is very nice.  Is there something wrong with joining the forum and trying to argue your point while being nice and polite about it?  Heck, all I can say is that he has a whole lot more patience than I do.  Lol!



That's because Russians are very patient by their nature, yes 
And I am very nice indeed unlike this nasty guy defcon4


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you were going to say that since you got busted for lying, you needed to deflect from the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from, comrade?
> You just repeat 'lying', 'lying', but it seems that you just haven't any clue about the KGB and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, Comrade, but what makes you think your babbling makes any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such things are seen better from the side  I can say for sure that your babbling is absolutely senseless, but it is difficult for me to judge myself
Click to expand...

Where I am from does not have any bearing on your misleading statements comrade. (lies)


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is very nice.  Is there something wrong with joining the forum and trying to argue your point while being nice and polite about it?  Heck, all I can say is that he has a whole lot more patience than I do.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Russians are very patient by their nature, yes
> And I am very nice indeed unlike this nasty guy defcon4
Click to expand...


I can't say anything because I can be quite mean and nasty myself, which is why I said that you have a lot more patience than I do.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

defcon4 said: said:


> Where I am from does not have any bearing on your misleading statements comrade. (lies)


Go there, comrade
Russian political Circus



ChrisL said:


> I can't say anything because I can be quite mean and nasty myself, which is why I said that you have a lot more patience than I do.



Sure, a Russian cannot be neither mean nor nasty, I am just not an exception 
Take a look at Sbiker, he is nice too, you just mustn't say the word 'liberal' in his presence


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I am from does not have any bearing on your misleading statements comrade. (lies)
> 
> 
> 
> Go there, comrade
> Russian political Circus
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say anything because I can be quite mean and nasty myself, which is why I said that you have a lot more patience than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a Russian cannot be neither mean nor nasty, I am just not an exception
> Take a look at Sbiker, he is nice too, you just mustn't say the word 'liberal' in his presence
Click to expand...


I don't know, but you need to fix your quote because you keep attributing a quote to me that I didn't say!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> I don't know, but you need to fix your quote because you keep attributing a quote to me that I didn't say!  Thanks in advance.



Oh, I am sorry, I always mix up quotes here. Of course, you didn't say anything like this and I addressed that guy


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> defcon4 said: said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I am from does not have any bearing on your misleading statements comrade. (lies)
> 
> 
> 
> Go there, comrade
> Russian political Circus
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say anything because I can be quite mean and nasty myself, which is why I said that you have a lot more patience than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a Russian cannot be neither mean nor nasty, I am just not an exception
> Take a look at Sbiker, he is nice too, you just mustn't say the word 'liberal' in his presence
Click to expand...

All the Russians I have ever met were very polite gentlemanly people.

The females are a bit bossier though.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is very nice.  Is there something wrong with joining the forum and trying to argue your point while being nice and polite about it?  Heck, all I can say is that he has a whole lot more patience than I do.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because Russians are very patient by their nature, yes
> And I am very nice indeed unlike this nasty guy defcon4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't say anything because I can be quite mean and nasty myself, which is why I said that you have a lot more patience than I do.
Click to expand...

Yup ChrisL is from Massachusetts -- very mean nasty people there.

The opposite of Texas where people are the MOST friendly in the USA.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> My great grandparents were from Poland (on my mom's side), and the family last name ends in "ski."



How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?

[answer: she has her armpits braided.]

How do you tell the groom?

[answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]

Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?

[answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied for effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just babbling without any sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse me, Comrade, but what makes you think your babbling makes any sense.
> 
> Defcon, looks like you are  spoiling his parade. Also it looks like all those who don't tell Comrade how nice he is, are just "babbling".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is very nice.  Is there something wrong with joining the forum and trying to argue your point while being nice and polite about it?  Heck, all I can say is that he has a whole lot more patience than I do.  Lol!
Click to expand...


"...naming other points as "speculations"? lol!


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Federalski Securityski Bureauski.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's more Polish than Russian, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some mix of English, Russian and Polish
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 Three times of "ski"... Do you like a ski?


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> defcon4 said: said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I am from does not have any bearing on your misleading statements comrade. (lies)
> 
> 
> 
> Go there, comrade
> Russian political Circus
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say anything because I can be quite mean and nasty myself, which is why I said that you have a lot more patience than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, a Russian cannot be neither mean nor nasty, I am just not an exception
> Take a look at Sbiker, he is nice too, you just mustn't say the word 'liberal' in his presence
Click to expand...


Offcourse you know... I'm true liberal and I don't want to have something common with liberasts


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]


I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.

The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
Click to expand...

Armpit hair gives bacteria a place to grow and results in more stink than clean shaved armpits does.

Azz hair catches on your sheeot.

Leg hair on ladies and women looks barbarian.

Polock girlies in Poland are quite hairy yes.

These are good jokes.

And if you are Polock yourself, and are offended, I can always tell them more slow, for you.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Federalski Securityski Bureauski.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's more Polish than Russian, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some mix of English, Russian and Polish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three times of "ski"... Do you like a ski?
Click to expand...

We also calls you guys "Rooskies" -- with the ski on it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Chernobyl nuclear reactor specialist Ivansky:

"Hey Petrovsky, lets roll joint and smoke one together while we watch reactor."

Chernobyl nuclear reactor specialist Petrovsky:

"Yah that's good idea Ivansky, I have dope right here -- give me of one your papers!"

Ivansky:  "Here is paper."

Petrovsky:  "Good thanks, I'll roll roach with it."

Ivansky:  "Looks good, here I'll light for you."

Petrovsky:  "Ooh that tastes good, have hit yourself."

Ivansky:  "Yah that is good, I feel better already!"

Petrovsky:   "Yah so do I, this reactor duty is boring job.'

Ivansky:  "Oh no! Here comes inspector!  Get rid of roach fast!"

Chernobyl nuclear reactor inspector Trotsky:

"Good job comrades, you keep watching reactor -- we are testing reactor today."

Trotsky leaves.

Ivansky:  "Ok he's gone, what did you do with roach?"

Petrovsky:  "I threw it into reactor."

Ivansky:  "You threw it into reactor ??"

Petrovsky:  "Yes."

KAAABOOOOMMMMMMM !!!!!!!


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
Click to expand...

Even if *Stratford* was from Ukraine's Donbas, he would be supporting the Russian "separatists", not Kiev's western-leaning government.

Being a *Putin puppet*, i'm sure he delights in seeing opponents like Navalny abused, or killed like Nemtsov.
.


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> Armpit hair gives bacteria a place to grow and results in more stink than clean shaved armpits does.
> 
> Leg hair on ladies and women looks barbarian.


So why don't men shave their armpits?
And you imply men look "barbarian" if they don't shave?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Comrade Johnson said:


> No, I don't think that Hitler is here - he was killed or something some time ago, as far as I know . And sock yourself, I am from Russia.



Sure you are.


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armpit hair gives bacteria a place to grow and results in more stink than clean shaved armpits does.
> 
> Leg hair on ladies and women looks barbarian.
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't men shave their armpits?
> And you imply men look "barbarian" if they don't shave?
Click to expand...

Swimmers shave their armpits, chests, legs, everything.

Sometimes they even shave their heads.

Does that help with your question ??

Or do you need to go deeper into The Twilight Zone ??


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armpit hair gives bacteria a place to grow and results in more stink than clean shaved armpits does.
> 
> Leg hair on ladies and women looks barbarian.
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't men shave their armpits?
> And you imply men look "barbarian" if they don't shave?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swimmers shave their armpits, chests, legs, everything.
> Sometimes they even shave their heads.
Click to expand...

Your latest shaving example is functional (for competition) and applies to both male & female swimmers.
Yes, you have some logic.


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armpit hair gives bacteria a place to grow and results in more stink than clean shaved armpits does.
> 
> Leg hair on ladies and women looks barbarian.
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't men shave their armpits?
> And you imply men look "barbarian" if they don't shave?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swimmers shave their armpits, chests, legs, everything.
> Sometimes they even shave their heads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your latest shaving example is functional (for competition) and applies to both male & female swimmers.
> Yes, you have some logic.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the flattery.

Would you like to lick around my azzhole now like my old girlfriend used to do too ??


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> Would you like to lick around my azzhole now like my old girlfriend used to do too ??


Do you think your Q is in line with what Comrade Johnson had in mind when he started this thread on
*From Moscow with love *??


----------



## Yarddog

Comrade Johnson said:


> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.




Hi Comrade! your not here to hack the message board are you?


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
Click to expand...


I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....


----------



## Sbiker

Yarddog said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, I am from Russia, Moscow. I'd like to learn something about your new president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Comrade! your not here to hack the message board are you?
Click to expand...


I think he's in process, because of his temporal silence here


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if *Stratford* was from Ukraine's Donbas, he would be supporting the Russian "separatists", not Kiev's western-leaning government.
> 
> Being a *Putin puppet*, i'm sure he delights in seeing opponents like Navalny abused, or killed like Nemtsov.
> .
Click to expand...


Man, if you like Navalny - take him to Ukraine... While Ukraine still have wood to steal - I think, Navalny would agree to relocate


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to lick around my azzhole now like my old girlfriend used to do too ??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think your Q is in line with what Comrade Johnson had in mind when he started this thread on
> *From Moscow with love *??
Click to expand...

And you monkeyface ???


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
Click to expand...

Was meant to be comical, with the "ski" joking and ChrisL confessing she is Polish.

Polish ladies are beautiful ladies -- once they have shaved their armpits, legs, and azzes.


----------



## Stratford57

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if *Stratford* was from Ukraine's Donbas, he would be supporting the Russian "separatists", not Kiev's western-leaning government.
> 
> Being a *Putin puppet*, i'm sure he delights in seeing opponents like Navalny abused, or killed like Nemtsov.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, if you like Navalny - take him to Ukraine... While Ukraine still have wood to steal - I think, Navalny would agree to relocate
Click to expand...


PK1, I don't care what Soros puppets think about me.  Soros started demonizing Putin several years ago  and now he's demonizing Trump. That only means that both Putin and Trump are serious threat to Globalists.

Hey, Biker, we already have enough idiots in Ukraine, we don't need more. Navalny ( as well as many other "oppositioners") has been taking orders from American Ambassador in Moscow, so let's send him there.

BTW, I think Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny and his buddies, "the fifth column". In fact, I won't be surprised if  Comrade is one of them.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> BTW, I think Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny



Stop lying, my friend  You do it not for the first time. I never mentioned it and I don't like this idiot.
Tell for yourslelf whom you like.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Man, if you like Navalny - take him to Ukraine... While Ukraine still have wood to steal - I think, Navalny would agree to relocate



if you send all Russian politicans who stole something to Ukraine, who will stay here? 
And it seems that you really hate Ukrainians .



Sbiker said:


> I think he's in process, because of his temporal silence here



I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days (it was a weekend). For you it's 'temporal silence'? Thank you, I see that you miss me so much


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I think Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying, my friend  You do it not for the first time. I never mentioned it and I don't like this idiot.
> Tell for yourslelf whom you like.
Click to expand...


First of all, I said "*I think *Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny". I'm glad if I was mistaken.

What I have been lying about before, Comrade?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> First of all, I said "*I think *Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny". I'm glad if I was mistaken.





IF you was mistaken? Try to find something where I wrote a thing about Navalny and check it.



> What I have been lying about before, Comrade?



It was the same thing. 'Comrade mentioned that… ' and then some bullshit like my 'sympathy' for Navalny.  

It was not for purpose? OK, I beg your pardon. Stop thinking, my friend. If you don't know what I write, don't think about it.

Plus, if you like Zhirinovsky, you can like Navalny as well.  Two clouns, the first one is even worse since he licks Kremlin's boots.The first scum among Russian political clowns are no doubt Zhirinovsky and Yavlinsky. In comparison to them Navalny is a very nice person  Just kidding, you probably know a Russian proverb that not all things may be sorted.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

by the way, Yavlinksy comes from Ukraine  I will be very glad if you take hime back


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, if you like Navalny - take him to Ukraine... While Ukraine still have wood to steal - I think, Navalny would agree to relocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you send all Russian politicans who stole something to Ukraine, who will stay here?
> And it seems that you really hate Ukrainians .
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's in process, because of his temporal silence here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days (it was a weekend). For you it's 'temporal silence'? Thank you, I see that you miss me so much
Click to expand...


What the Navalny made for me personally? Nothing. He's not a politician for me, only thief...

And I don't hate Ukrainians, but do hate nazi.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> What the Navalny made for me personally? Nothing.



And why do you tell me this?


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between "like" and "support"?
> 
> 
> I don't like Putin, but I don't see any candidate, better for Russia right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the funny way of supporting politicians : )
> 
> I don't like Putin but I support him
Click to expand...


^  post #126




Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I said "*I think *Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny". I'm glad if I was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you was mistaken? Try to find something where I wrote a thing about Navalny and check it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have been lying about before, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the same thing. 'Comrade mentioned that… ' and then some bullshit like my 'sympathy' for Navalny.
> 
> It was not for purpose? OK, I beg your pardon. Stop thinking, my friend. If you don't know what I write, don't think about it.
> 
> Plus, if you like Zhirinovsky, you can like Navalny as well.  Two clouns, the first one is even worse since he licks Kremlin's boots.The first scum among Russian political clowns are no doubt Zhirinovsky and Yavlinsky. In comparison to them Navalny is a very nice person  Just kidding, you probably know a Russian proverb that not all things may be sorted.
Click to expand...


1. You have not provided any evidence I ever lied.
2. I just love your suggestion "Stop thinking", it's the phrase of the day!
3.You say Zhirinovsky licks Kremlin boots. Above I posted your own quote "I don't like Putin but I support him." So, using your own 'logic', you may lick Kremlin boots too  or Zhirinovsky may not like Putin but supports him.
4. Comrade, you contradict  yourself quite a bit and then blame somebody else for "lying" about you. I think I'm getting tired of you, Comrade with the pure Russian name Johnson. You are a little bit boring.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> I think I'm getting tired of you,



so you are going after me like a dog?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

I know that you and Sbiker dream about a 'Russian liberal' here  I know well that sort of guys like you. I am not a 'liberal' and I can't help you - try to find somebody on Russian sites, there are lot of them there


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> I know that you and Sbiker dream about a 'Russian liberal' here  I know well that sort of guys like you. I am not a 'liberal' and I can't help you - try to find somebody on Russian sites, there are lot of them there



Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?



Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Actually, all greetings are done, I think, and if the moderators close this thread it will be great, I suppose


----------



## I amso IR

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL, Skye, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson = Ivanov ('son of Ivan'). But it's not my real family name either
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Russian history ...hello
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would compare it with horror movies by Hitchcock
Click to expand...


Back in the day, way back in the 60's and 70's, "Ivan" was the name of all Russian soldiers as far as we "American" soldiers were concerned. For troops stationed in West Berlin, "Ivan" was every where, all the time. Any how, welcome to USMB Mr. Ivan(ovich)son.


----------



## I amso IR

Oh, and by the way, I have no current problem with Russians as I find this current peaceable situation much more interesting than fighting them. The thought of cold/wet European winters and cold food is not my cup of tea, period. Been there and done that.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was meant to be comical, with the "ski" joking and ChrisL confessing she is Polish.
> 
> Polish ladies are beautiful ladies -- once they have shaved their armpits, legs, and azzes.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  I'm not from Poland.  Duh.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was meant to be comical, with the "ski" joking and ChrisL confessing she is Polish.
> 
> Polish ladies are beautiful ladies -- once they have shaved their armpits, legs, and azzes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  I'm not from Poland.  Duh.
Click to expand...

Jeeze !!!

I rest my case !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

I amso IR said:


> Oh, and by the way, I have no current problem with Russians as I find this current peaceable situation much more interesting than fighting them. The thought of cold/wet European winters and cold food is not my cup of tea, period. Been there and done that.


The USA has never fought Russians.

If we had they probably would have kicked our azz.

There are more of them.

They have more tanks.

They have more arty.

They have just as many if not more planes.

Their planes are built tougher than our planes.

Their pilots are just as good as our pilots.

They live in Europe and we don't.

So they can resupply easier than we can resupply.

All that they need to do is cut off our supply lines and then our soldiers are up sh!t's creek.


----------



## yiostheoy

I amso IR said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL, Skye, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson is a common Russian name.  NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson = Ivanov ('son of Ivan'). But it's not my real family name either
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Russian history ...hello
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would compare it with horror movies by Hitchcock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back in the day, way back in the 60's and 70's, "Ivan" was the name of all Russian soldiers as far as we "American" soldiers were concerned. For troops stationed in West Berlin, "Ivan" was every where, all the time. Any how, welcome to USMB Mr. Ivan(ovich)son.
Click to expand...

You have an intro.

And you have a body.

But you don't have any conclusion.

So what's your point then ??


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Actually, all greetings are done, I think, and if the moderators close this thread it will be great, I suppose


Comrade Johnson I have never seen such a long and popular intro thread.

We love you !!!

Don't leave now !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

And please tell Uncle Vlad hello and thanks for helping God to shut down Hillary.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.
Click to expand...


Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.

Marx should have written a different book.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I have no current problem with Russians as I find this current peaceable situation much more interesting than fighting them. The thought of cold/wet European winters and cold food is not my cup of tea, period. Been there and done that.
> 
> 
> 
> The USA has never fought Russians.
> 
> If we had they probably would have kicked our azz.
> 
> There are more of them.
> 
> They have more tanks.
> 
> They have more arty.
> 
> They have just as many if not more planes.
> 
> Their planes are built tougher than our planes.
> 
> Their pilots are just as good as our pilots.
> 
> They live in Europe and we don't.
> 
> So they can resupply easier than we can resupply.
> 
> All that they need to do is cut off our supply lines and then our soldiers are up sh!t's creek.
Click to expand...


But what is the reason for Russia to fight for Europe?  US have a good economists, able to plunder defeated countries for the US profit. Russian economists now cannot use own, available resources, inherited from USSR. Occupation of anything don't have a sense now for Russia, it's only expences without any profit...


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.
> 
> Marx should have written a different book.
Click to expand...


Marx was right in his theory - it really works, but need serious adaptation to modern environment. Different classes, different ways of production and so on...


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was meant to be comical, with the "ski" joking and ChrisL confessing she is Polish.
> 
> Polish ladies are beautiful ladies -- once they have shaved their armpits, legs, and azzes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  I'm not from Poland.  Duh.
Click to expand...


Wow, seriously? So, you mean there are no more reasons to keep Poland free? I'm on the way to warm diesel of my tank to invade Poland....


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.
> 
> Marx should have written a different book.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marx was right in his theory - it really works, but need serious adaptation to modern environment. Different classes, different ways of production and so on...
Click to expand...

We will never know if Marx was correct in his political/social philosophy or not because Stalin fokked up Communism so badly.

Communism has not worked anywhere else either.

Even the Chinks are giving it up and moving towards fascist capitalism.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was meant to be comical, with the "ski" joking and ChrisL confessing she is Polish.
> 
> Polish ladies are beautiful ladies -- once they have shaved their armpits, legs, and azzes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  I'm not from Poland.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, seriously? So, you mean there are no more reasons to keep Poland free? I'm on the way to warm diesel of my tank to invade Poland....
Click to expand...

She is just saying that she shaves her armpits and legs so for a good time call ChrisL .


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> And please tell Uncle Vlad hello and thanks for helping God to shut down Hillary.



Why you call him "Vlad"? I understand the reasons, consider, it's a good way to catch spies... but "Vlad"- is a form of name "Vladislav", not "Vladimir". "Uncle Volodya" is more appliable to Putin and Lenin  Vlad is Drakula and no more...


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I amso IR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I have no current problem with Russians as I find this current peaceable situation much more interesting than fighting them. The thought of cold/wet European winters and cold food is not my cup of tea, period. Been there and done that.
> 
> 
> 
> The USA has never fought Russians.
> 
> If we had they probably would have kicked our azz.
> 
> There are more of them.
> 
> They have more tanks.
> 
> They have more arty.
> 
> They have just as many if not more planes.
> 
> Their planes are built tougher than our planes.
> 
> Their pilots are just as good as our pilots.
> 
> They live in Europe and we don't.
> 
> So they can resupply easier than we can resupply.
> 
> All that they need to do is cut off our supply lines and then our soldiers are up sh!t's creek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what is the reason for Russia to fight for Europe?  US have a good economists, able to plunder defeated countries for the US profit. Russian economists now cannot use own, available resources, inherited from USSR. Occupation of anything don't have a sense now for Russia, it's only expences without any profit...
Click to expand...

The only reasons I can think of that Putin would grab more of Europe is (1) because like in Ukraine the US CIA has been meddling and/or (2) because Putin is trying to impress the Russian People like Adolf impressed the German Peoples with the invasion of France.

After Adolf invaded France, the Germans thought he was a god.

If Putin suffers from this same megalomania then maybe, yes.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And please tell Uncle Vlad hello and thanks for helping God to shut down Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you call him "Vlad"? I understand the reasons, consider, it's a good way to catch spies... but "Vlad"- is a form of name "Vladislav", not "Vladimir". "Uncle Volodya" is more appliable to Putin and Lenin  Vlad is Drakula and no more...
Click to expand...

We just call him Uncle Vlad.

And we love him for helping God to defeat Hillary.


----------



## yiostheoy

Gotta go take my cat for a walk now.  Back later.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you like liberalism personally so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.
> 
> Marx should have written a different book.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marx was right in his theory - it really works, but need serious adaptation to modern environment. Different classes, different ways of production and so on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will never know if Marx was correct in his political/social philosophy or not because Stalin fokked up Communism so badly.
> 
> Communism has not worked anywhere else either.
> 
> Even the Chinks are giving it up and moving towards fascist capitalism.
Click to expand...


I don't mean Communist utopia, but a theory of economic classes and production interactions. Communism is way, very depend of people. With Stalin it was a way to up the economics and lifestyle level of all Russians. With late USSR bosses it was just a way to forbid people to perform any positive activity...

So, Communism worked in US too. When the government and business needed people full loyality to defend against communism - they were making your life better. When the Communistm threat ended - they started to prefer to pay for propaganda


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Russian 'liberals'?  They are just clowns. as well as so called 'patriots', 'communists' and the like. And I don't hate them, I am just not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.
> 
> Marx should have written a different book.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marx was right in his theory - it really works, but need serious adaptation to modern environment. Different classes, different ways of production and so on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will never know if Marx was correct in his political/social philosophy or not because Stalin fokked up Communism so badly.
> 
> Communism has not worked anywhere else either.
> 
> Even the Chinks are giving it up and moving towards fascist capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mean Communist utopia, but a theory of economic classes and production interactions. Communism is way, very depend of people. With Stalin it was a way to up the economics and lifestyle level of all Russians. With late USSR bosses it was just a way to forbid people to perform any positive activity...
> 
> So, Communism worked in US too. When the government and business needed people full loyality to defend against communism - they were making your life better. When the Communistm threat ended - they started to prefer to pay for propaganda
Click to expand...

We call it "social programs" in the USA which is the politically correct terminology for "socialism" (not Communism).

Socialism is what the Europeans call it.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.



Oh, I love it that much that want to marry 'him'  (In Russian such words as 'capitalism' have a gender too)



Sbiker said:


> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?



- Jack, do you like dogs?
- No, I don't
- OK, what kind of dogs do you like?
- I don't like dogs at all.
- and what dogs do you like most?
- I don't like dogs
- yes, I see and what dogs are most interesting for you? 
- ... ... ... 


Sbiker, if you ask me something please read my posts sometimes


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Comrade Johnson loves facist capitalism the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love it that much that want to marry 'him'  (In Russian such words as 'capitalism' have a gender too)
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you don't interesting 'liberals', 'patriots' and 'communists'. Which politic groups are interesting for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Jack, do you like dogs?
> - No, I don't
> - OK, what kind of dogs do you like?
> - I don't like dogs at all.
> - and what dogs do you like most?
> - I don't like dogs
> - yes, I see and what dogs are most interesting for you?
> - ... ... ...
> 
> Sbiker, if you ask me something please read my posts sometimes
Click to expand...


Ok, but if you cannot answer directly for any question, I think I understand your interest to nationality topic  Nothing personal, just a joke from Russian context ))


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was meant to be comical, with the "ski" joking and ChrisL confessing she is Polish.
> 
> Polish ladies are beautiful ladies -- once they have shaved their armpits, legs, and azzes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  I'm not from Poland.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, seriously? So, you mean there are no more reasons to keep Poland free? I'm on the way to warm diesel of my tank to invade Poland....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is just saying that she shaves her armpits and legs so for a good time call ChrisL .
Click to expand...


Oh shut up.


----------



## PK1

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell a bride at a Polish wedding?
> [answer: she has her armpits braided.]
> 
> How do you tell the groom?
> [answer: he has the rented clean shirt on.]
> 
> Why do they put a pile of garbage in the corner of every Polish wedding?
> [answer:  keeps the flies off the bride and groom at least during the ceremony.]
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you're trying to be funny by perpetuating old anti-Polish jokes, but these jokes could apply to American hillbillies or Texans living in low- income neighborhoods.
> 
> The joke about "armpits braided" (women not body shaving) could apply to many natural Europeans and Russians too, as well as other places.
> Personally, i like women who don't shave their armpits, like men don't.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, in the societies without nazism this jokes are not "anti-anyone", just because people not fully associated with their nationalities. First, we could stop to kill people, because they're black or Polish or Russian... I think, people of Bandera, current Ukrainian national hero didn't perform jokes in Polish Volyn....
Click to expand...

Why do you mention Bandera when Polish jokes were cited? *LOL!*
Bandera was a Ukrainian *nationalist* like Putin is a Russian *nationalist*.
They are politically similar, but Putin has become a lot more powerful & successful in his corruption.
Unlike Putin, Bandera is not popular in Ukraine; he was an extremist that had little power during those WW2 years.


----------



## PK1

Stratford57 said:


> PK1, I don't care what Soros puppets think about me.  Soros started demonizing Putin several years ago  and now he's demonizing Trump. That only means that both Putin and Trump are serious threat to Globalists.


I'm not interested in Soros. It's Putin Puppets like yourself i want to discredit because of your 5th column bullshit in the USA.
Is Snowden a hero in Russia, or is he simply being used politically by Putin?


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> We just call him Uncle Vlad.
> And we love him for helping God to defeat Hillary.


"We"? Who is "we" besides yourself?
What country are you from?
In most USA, Putin is a Жopa and God had nothing to do with that vermin.


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I think Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying, my friend  You do it not for the first time. I never mentioned it and I don't like this idiot.
Click to expand...

Why do you think Navalny is an idiot?
I understand he's a former lawyer who turned his anti-corruption work into a political movement to expose Putin's United Russia party as a "party of crooks and thieves". 
Do you like corruption, or do you favor another candidate in the upcoming Presidential election in Russia?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Ok, but if you cannot answer directly for any question




It's you who is not able to understand any answers, as direct as not direct ones. 

I am telling you that I am not interested in Russian political clowns and you are asking me again what Russian politicians I am interested in 

I know that you despearately need someone to tell him that 'patrioitic' bullshit about 'liberals', 'fifth column', 'how much dear comrade Stalin did for soviet people' and the like 

Sorry, pal, search for somebody else


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Why do you think Navalny is an idiot?



Well, maybe it was something wrong with his school, I don't know : )



> I understand he's a former lawyer who turned his anti-corruption work into a political movement to expose Putin's United Russia party as a "party of crooks and thieves".




You shouldn't be too wise to notice  it . Yes, crooks and thieves. And what?

And his 'party' is a pack of workers of his office.




> Do you like corruption, or do you favor another candidate in the upcoming Presidential election in Russia?




No, I don't like corruption but it is much better than a civil war.

No, I don't favour any candidates, they are just clowns.


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just call him Uncle Vlad.
> And we love him for helping God to defeat Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? Who is "we" besides yourself?
> What country are you from?
> In most USA, Putin is a Жopa and God had nothing to do with that vermin.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself monkeyface.


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just call him Uncle Vlad.
> And we love him for helping God to defeat Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? Who is "we" besides yourself?
> What country are you from?
> In most USA, Putin is a Жopa and God had nothing to do with that vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself monkeyface.
Click to expand...

Is that the best you can do? LOL!
Can't answer my simple Q's?
Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.



Who else is a Kremlin troll here?


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
Click to expand...

Not me.

I am no troll.

I swat trolls.


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just call him Uncle Vlad.
> And we love him for helping God to defeat Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> "We"? Who is "we" besides yourself?
> What country are you from?
> In most USA, Putin is a Жopa and God had nothing to do with that vermin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself monkeyface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the best you can do? LOL!
> Can't answer my simple Q's?
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
Click to expand...

Go back to eating bananas and flinging your sh!t moron.

Spam bot.

Ignore list.


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll _(in reference to "YIOSTHEOY")_.
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
Click to expand...

Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.

In addition, i would suspect Sonc & Tehon. Sbiker reminds me of the Beatles song "Back in the USSR".

Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> Ignore list.


PLEASE, PLEASE *ignore me*.
PLEASE!


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
Click to expand...


You are! Because I'm troll from secret school near Saint-Petersburg, not from Kremlin


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I am no troll.
> 
> I swat trolls.
Click to expand...


Is it you:


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll _(in reference to "YIOSTHEOY")_.
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.
> 
> In addition, i would suspect Sonc & Tehon. Sbiker reminds me of the Beatles song "Back in the USSR".
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
Click to expand...


Oh! You don't like Beatles! Does your obscurantism disturbs you to enjoy guys, claimed more popular, than Jesus Christ?


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I am no troll.
> 
> I swat trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it you:
> 
> View attachment 118012
Click to expand...

These boys are way too young to be me.

A long time ago maybe but not now.

Think of an old man.  Not a young one.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I am no troll.
> 
> I swat trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it you:
> 
> View attachment 118012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These boys are way too young to be me.
> 
> A long time ago maybe but not now.
> 
> Think of an old man.  Not a young one.
Click to expand...


Oh, I understand.... Like this:


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're also a Kremlin troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is a Kremlin troll here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I am no troll.
> 
> I swat trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it you:
> 
> View attachment 118012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These boys are way too young to be me.
> 
> A long time ago maybe but not now.
> 
> Think of an old man.  Not a young one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand.... Like this:
> 
> View attachment 118038
Click to expand...

I have gotten along well with coyotes.

But never a bear.

I steer clear of bears and they steer clear of me.

Two of my 4 guns would kill a bear, sure.  And I always have at least one of these with me when I go out into the woods and mountains.

But the other 2 are designed for 2 legged predators not bears.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.



My guess is that you are from Russia


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> You are! Because I'm troll from secret school near Saint-Petersburg



Did you mean Leningrad?


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! Because I'm troll from secret school near Saint-Petersburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Leningrad?
Click to expand...

They got rid of Lenin's name.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are from Russia
Click to expand...

25% Greek from Athens.
25% French from Paris.
50% German from Alsace-Lorraine.
No Russian.
No Russia.
One must admire the Russians however even though not Russian.
They sure beat the crap out of Napoleon's and Adolf's armies.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! Because I'm troll from secret school near Saint-Petersburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Leningrad?
Click to expand...


Salutin' Putin: inside a Russian troll house


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are! Because I'm troll from secret school near Saint-Petersburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean Leningrad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They got rid of Lenin's name.
Click to expand...


 Comrade Johnson, are you just another spy like from Solzhenizin stories? 

Call signs of your transmitter... RAPID!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson[/USER], are you just another spy like from Solzhenizin stories?



I am just another liberal from your vivid imagination


----------



## Tehon

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are from Russia
Click to expand...

Turkey


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Tehon said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey
Click to expand...

 No, it's unlikely, I think.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.



Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start, but you confused me


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start, but you confused me
Click to expand...


And that's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you"). 

Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about little things which don't  really matter. No wonder people like defcon4  call you a liar.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you").
> 
> Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about the things which don't  really matter. defcon4  seemed to be right about you calling you a liar.
Click to expand...


Don't cut parts from sentences, stupid, and everything will be clear.  Do you see this part from my post: ... *but you confused me. ?*
When he called you 'he' you were silent as a log, so I decided that maybe I was wrong. So if you will call yourself an idiot it will be exactly right.


----------



## playtime

that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.

simple enough?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

'that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics, & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil'.

It sounds like a medieval poem


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Don't know the guy, but the building rings the bell


----------



## playtime

you wanted to know about the president who was installed.  i just described him.  he & your pootey poot are best buds & i'm sure donny tic tacs has seen the kremlin up close & personal.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

playtime said:


> you wanted to know about the president who was installed.  i just described him.  he & your pootey poot are best buds & i'm sure donny tic tacs has seen the kremlin up close & personal.



aha, I see, it was the answer to my first post. Thanks to my Russian friends this greeting thread became the longest on the forum, so I forgot what I had come here for


----------



## Stratford57

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you").
> 
> Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about the things which don't  really matter. defcon4  seemed to be right about you calling you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cut parts from sentences, stupid, and everything will be clear.  Do you see this part from my post: ... *but you confused me. ?*
> When he called you 'he' you were silent as a log, so I decided that maybe I was wrong. So if you will call yourself an idiot it will be exactly right.
Click to expand...

Waving off the clerics who had come to administer last rites, Voltaire said: “All my life I have ever made but one prayer to God, a very short one: ‘*O Lord, make my enemies look ridiculous.’ And God granted it.”*

Well, Clown, I normally don't respond to idiotic posts, but you made my day, thanks. So, it's my fault you have been calling me "he" being sure I am "she", how funny...  And also it must have been Putin's fault that you are just a hateful loser, who disagrees with 85% of Russian citizens approving their president.

Moscow residents in general are a lot more sophisticated than you are, Comrade. The IQ, you are showing almost in every post, is not very high. I wonder what your occupation in Moscow is: sweeping the streets or so?

I don't really care if somebody like you calls me "idiot". I now know a Clown "from Moscow" who makes the competition for being called an idiot very hard if not impossible.(Your new buddy PK1 may come close though.)


----------



## defcon4

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you").
> 
> Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about the things which don't  really matter. defcon4  seemed to be right about you calling you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cut parts from sentences, stupid, and everything will be clear.  Do you see this part from my post: ... *but you confused me. ?*
> When he called you 'he' you were silent as a log, so I decided that *maybe I was wrong.* So if you will call yourself an idiot it will be exactly right.
Click to expand...

You are always wrong....


----------



## defcon4

playtime said:


> that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.
> 
> simple enough?


You are dripping with hatred. Be careful, it makes you ugly.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> Well, Clown, I normally don't respond to idiotic posts, but you made my day, thanks. So, it's my fault you have been calling me "he" being sure I am "she"




It is not your fault, clownford. But when I correct myself and remembered that you are female, you began to crow about it 

Do you really think that everybody should search for your posts in Russian and find out your gender? 



> I don't really care if somebody like you calls me "idiot".




It's always the case with them 

And one should call a spade spade as far as I know


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Stratford57 said:


> And also it must have been Putin's fault that you are just a hateful loser, who disagrees with 85% of Russian citizens approving their president.
> 
> Moscow residents in general are a lot more sophisticated than you are, Comrade. The IQ, you are showing almost in every post, is not very high. I wonder what your occupation in Moscow is: sweeping the streets or so?



If you don't agree with the fact that you are an idiot, show me where I said something that I disapprove our president 

The same stupid lie of you as with 'my sympathy to Navalny'. You are really moronic, I am sorry to tell it, but it’s a fact…

No, my profession is writing about presidents of other countries. I write articles for Pravda about Porohshenko  Is he approved by such Ukrainian idiots like you or not  It is an extremely well-paid job…


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And also it must have been Putin's fault that you are just a hateful loser, who disagrees with 85% of Russian citizens approving their president.
> 
> Moscow residents in general are a lot more sophisticated than you are, Comrade. The IQ, you are showing almost in every post, is not very high. I wonder what your occupation in Moscow is: sweeping the streets or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't agree with the fact that you are an idiot, show me where I said something that I disapprove our president
> 
> The same stupid lie of you as with 'my sympathy to Navalny'. You are really moronic, I am sorry to tell it, but it’s a fact…
> 
> No, my profession is writing about presidents of other countries. I write articles for Pravda about Porohshenko  Is he approved by such Ukrainian idiots like you or not  It is an extremely well-paid job…
Click to expand...

I was indeed sure you have a high profile job.

At first I thought you were a Putin aide.

But Pravda author is quite impressive.

Please tell the Russian people that Americans want peace.

If you want Ukraine you can have all of it.  However it would probably be more discrete to settle for only East Ukraine instead.  Sort of the same issue as South Ossetia all over again.

And tell them we love Uncle Vlad for helping us defeat Hillary, although the FBI is somewhat pissed off, even though the FBI director also helped defeat Hillary too.

Politics makes strange bedfellows:  the FBI, the GOP, and Putin.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson what are your thoughts on the London bridge terrorist attack by the home grown terrorist there?

Is there some way this can be blamed on Russia?


----------



## yiostheoy

So Comrade Johnson you must have picked your moniker from a list of most popular American names:

#1 - Smith
#2 - Johnson
#3 - Williams
#4 - Jones
#5 - Brown
#6 - Davis
#7 - Miller
#8 - Wilson
#9 - Moore
#10 - Taylor

These are various trade names in most cases from Medieval Europe.

Smith means a blacksmith.

Johnson is Scandinavian and means Johan's son.

Williams is British and comes from King William.

Jones is a variation of Johnson.

Brown is Germanic and comes from Braun, as in Eva Braun.

Davis I don't know much about.

Miller is Germanic and comes from Mueller meaning a flour miller.

Wilson is a variation of Williams.

Moore I don't know much about.

Taylor is British and means a tailor.

WHAT made you pick Johnson?  Were you in a hurry?

Why not Tovarishch-Ivan?

The most famous Johnson in American History was President Johnson aka LBJ.

He was a lot like Obama and Franklin Roosevelt in terms of human rights.  FDR passed Social Security.  LBJ passed Medicare.  BHO passed ACA (the recent health care bill which is 7 years old now).


----------



## ChrisL

I'm surprised that this thread is still open.  Lol.  The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.  Any discussions outside of that purpose, are supposed to be taking place in the other sections of the forum, and members are not supposed to harass a poster in his/her introduction thread.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I'm surprised that this thread is still open.  Lol.  The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.  Any discussions outside of that purpose, are supposed to be taking place in the other sections of the forum, and members are not supposed to harass a poster in his/her introduction thread.


The Pravda journalist is very popular.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.



It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> Jones is a variation of Johnson.



No, all of that is variations of Ivanov


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that this thread is still open.  Lol.  The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.  Any discussions outside of that purpose, are supposed to be taking place in the other sections of the forum, and members are not supposed to harass a poster in his/her introduction thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pravda journalist is very popular.
Click to expand...


I don't know.  It's you and two others who are giving the poor guy a hard time.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> I don't know.  It's you and two others who are giving the poor guy a hard time.



And who is the poor guy?


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  It's you and two others who are giving the poor guy a hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is the poor guy?
Click to expand...


You, of course!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that this thread is still open.  Lol.  The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.  Any discussions outside of that purpose, are supposed to be taking place in the other sections of the forum, and members are not supposed to harass a poster in his/her introduction thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pravda journalist is very popular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  It's you and two others who are giving the poor guy a hard time.
Click to expand...

I'm just asking Comrade Johnson questions.

He is the only Pravda journalist that I know.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jones is a variation of Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, all of that is variations of Ivanov
Click to expand...

That's true too !!!

Ivan is the Russian / Slavic version of John.

Which in turn comes from Greek -- Ionian !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it
Click to expand...

A very popular thread !!!

It should stay open.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

I think that a 'poor' guy is Mrs Stratford since she is trying to write about things she hasnt't a faintest clue of 
But I haven't any pity for her 

And thank you, *ChrisL!! *


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> I think that a 'poor' guy is Mrs Stratford since she is trying to write about things she hasnt't a faintest clue of
> But I haven't any pity for her
> 
> And thank you, *ChrisL!! *


Hmm ... now I am interested to see what she has written / said.

So I'll go back and read it.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> I'm just asking Comrade Johnson questions.
> He is the only Pravda journalist that I know.



Yes, it's right. And I am answering to questions of my American comrade Yiostheoy 
My firm belief is that Russians and Americans should be friends!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very popular thread !!!
> 
> It should stay open.
Click to expand...


Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?


----------



## yiostheoy

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you").
> 
> Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about the things which don't  really matter. defcon4  seemed to be right about you calling you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cut parts from sentences, stupid, and everything will be clear.  Do you see this part from my post: ... *but you confused me. ?*
> When he called you 'he' you were silent as a log, so I decided that maybe I was wrong. So if you will call yourself an idiot it will be exactly right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waving off the clerics who had come to administer last rites, Voltaire said: “All my life I have ever made but one prayer to God, a very short one: ‘*O Lord, make my enemies look ridiculous.’ And God granted it.”*
> 
> Well, Clown, I normally don't respond to idiotic posts, but you made my day, thanks. So, it's my fault you have been calling me "he" being sure I am "she", how funny...  And also it must have been Putin's fault that you are just a hateful loser, who disagrees with 85% of Russian citizens approving their president.
> 
> Moscow residents in general are a lot more sophisticated than you are, Comrade. The IQ, you are showing almost in every post, is not very high. I wonder what your occupation in Moscow is: sweeping the streets or so?
> 
> I don't really care if somebody like you calls me "idiot". I now know a Clown "from Moscow" who makes the competition for being called an idiot very hard if not impossible.(Your new buddy PK1 may come close though.)
Click to expand...

Apparently this ad hom exchange tells me nothing other than she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).

I will need to read more obviously ... .


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very popular thread !!!
> 
> It should stay open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?
Click to expand...

Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you").
> 
> Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about the things which don't  really matter. defcon4  seemed to be right about you calling you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cut parts from sentences, stupid, and everything will be clear.  Do you see this part from my post: ... *but you confused me. ?*
> When he called you 'he' you were silent as a log, so I decided that maybe I was wrong. So if you will call yourself an idiot it will be exactly right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waving off the clerics who had come to administer last rites, Voltaire said: “All my life I have ever made but one prayer to God, a very short one: ‘*O Lord, make my enemies look ridiculous.’ And God granted it.”*
> 
> Well, Clown, I normally don't respond to idiotic posts, but you made my day, thanks. So, it's my fault you have been calling me "he" being sure I am "she", how funny...  And also it must have been Putin's fault that you are just a hateful loser, who disagrees with 85% of Russian citizens approving their president.
> 
> Moscow residents in general are a lot more sophisticated than you are, Comrade. The IQ, you are showing almost in every post, is not very high. I wonder what your occupation in Moscow is: sweeping the streets or so?
> 
> I don't really care if somebody like you calls me "idiot". I now know a Clown "from Moscow" who makes the competition for being called an idiot very hard if not impossible.(Your new buddy PK1 may come close though.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently this ad hom exchange tells me nothing other than she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).
> 
> I will need to read more obviously ... .
Click to expand...


Alex Trebeck says your posts should be in the form of a question.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very popular thread !!!
> 
> It should stay open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.
Click to expand...


What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just asking Comrade Johnson questions.
> He is the only Pravda journalist that I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's right. And I am answering to questions of my American comrade Yiostheoy
> My firm belief is that Russians and Americans should be friends!
Click to expand...

The USA and Russia are natural friends.

They share a common border (the Bering Sea).

They both have a lot of timber and oil.

They both are superpowers.

They are both in charge of peace in their sphere of influence in the world.

Plus all the Russians I have ever known in the USA have been very cool.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).



Me hating somebody?  I don't hate anybody. Yavlinksy and Navalny, maybe and that's all


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you").
> 
> Clown Johnson, you can't keep yourself from lying even about the things which don't  really matter. defcon4  seemed to be right about you calling you a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't cut parts from sentences, stupid, and everything will be clear.  Do you see this part from my post: ... *but you confused me. ?*
> When he called you 'he' you were silent as a log, so I decided that maybe I was wrong. So if you will call yourself an idiot it will be exactly right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waving off the clerics who had come to administer last rites, Voltaire said: “All my life I have ever made but one prayer to God, a very short one: ‘*O Lord, make my enemies look ridiculous.’ And God granted it.”*
> 
> Well, Clown, I normally don't respond to idiotic posts, but you made my day, thanks. So, it's my fault you have been calling me "he" being sure I am "she", how funny...  And also it must have been Putin's fault that you are just a hateful loser, who disagrees with 85% of Russian citizens approving their president.
> 
> Moscow residents in general are a lot more sophisticated than you are, Comrade. The IQ, you are showing almost in every post, is not very high. I wonder what your occupation in Moscow is: sweeping the streets or so?
> 
> I don't really care if somebody like you calls me "idiot". I now know a Clown "from Moscow" who makes the competition for being called an idiot very hard if not impossible.(Your new buddy PK1 may come close though.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently this ad hom exchange tells me nothing other than she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).
> 
> I will need to read more obviously ... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex Trebeck says your posts should be in the form of a question.
Click to expand...

Ok you have half of a syllogism now ChrisL .

Now you need to complete it.

Who in the fokk is Alex Trebeck ???


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A very popular thread !!!
> 
> It should stay open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.
Click to expand...

So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??

Nor comb your legs ??


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??



Why the f you attack my friend ChrisL? 
She is beautiful.


----------



## yiostheoy

Stratford57 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if *Stratford* was from Ukraine's Donbas, he would be supporting the Russian "separatists", not Kiev's western-leaning government.
> 
> Being a *Putin puppet*, i'm sure he delights in seeing opponents like Navalny abused, or killed like Nemtsov.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, if you like Navalny - take him to Ukraine... While Ukraine still have wood to steal - I think, Navalny would agree to relocate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PK1, I don't care what Soros puppets think about me.  Soros started demonizing Putin several years ago  and now he's demonizing Trump. That only means that both Putin and Trump are serious threat to Globalists.
> 
> Hey, Biker, we already have enough idiots in Ukraine, we don't need more. Navalny ( as well as many other "oppositioners") has been taking orders from American Ambassador in Moscow, so let's send him there.
> 
> BTW, I think Comrade mentioned he liked Navalny and his buddies, "the fifth column". In fact, I won't be surprised if  Comrade is one of them.
Click to expand...

Ok this looks like the root of the problem.

Stratford57 thinks you Comrade Johnson are a fan of Navalny.

Who in the fokk is Navalny?  I have no idea.

I think Stratford57 is pro-Ukraine or from Ukraine or in Ukraine.

Anyway, can you shed more light on this for us Comrade Johnson ?

I would like to better understand why she hates you.

I have only known one lady from Ukraine and she was a hooker.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the f you attack my friend ChrisL?
> She is beautiful.
Click to expand...

Tit for tat Comrade.  She is harassing me.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> She is harassing me.



You've got it coming


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple with Russians  By the way, I suggested to close it
> 
> 
> 
> A very popular thread !!!
> 
> It should stay open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> Nor comb your legs ??
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?


----------



## Tehon

Comrade Johnson said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's unlikely, I think.
Click to expand...

I take my job as a Kremlin troll very seriously. Trust me, it is my business to know these things.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very popular thread !!!
> 
> It should stay open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> Nor comb your legs ??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?
Click to expand...

As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.

Offer accepted.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  So you can torment this poster with your Jeopardy like trivia knowledge?
> 
> 
> 
> Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> Nor comb your legs ??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.
> 
> Offer accepted.
Click to expand...


No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look ChrisL , Polock girl, just because you yourself don't like to talk about your Polock heritage don't blame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> Nor comb your legs ??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.
> 
> Offer accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.
Click to expand...

So you are taking it back ChrisL ??

Indian giver !!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?  I was born and raised here in America.  I don't know anything about Poland or what it's like to live there.  I'm an American woman.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> Nor comb your legs ??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.
> 
> Offer accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are taking it back ChrisL ??
> 
> Indian giver !!
Click to expand...


I said you were a douche nozzle.  I didn't say you were MY douche nozzle.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it that you don't also braid your armpits then ChrisL ??
> 
> Nor comb your legs ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.
> 
> Offer accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are taking it back ChrisL ??
> 
> Indian giver !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said you were a douche nozzle.  I didn't say you were MY douche nozzle.
Click to expand...

You should start a new thread and find out who will volunteer.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone braids their armpit hair except perhaps yourself.  What's your nationality?  Douchebag?  Does that count as a nationality?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.
> 
> Offer accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are taking it back ChrisL ??
> 
> Indian giver !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said you were a douche nozzle.  I didn't say you were MY douche nozzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should start a new thread and find out who will volunteer.
Click to expand...


Why would I do that?  I'm not a desperate douche nozzle, like you!


----------



## ChrisL

This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!


That's what Polock girls can do.

Remember Monica Lewinsky ??


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag ChrisL , sure.
> 
> Offer accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are taking it back ChrisL ??
> 
> Indian giver !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said you were a douche nozzle.  I didn't say you were MY douche nozzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should start a new thread and find out who will volunteer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do that?  I'm not a desperate douche nozzle, like you!
Click to expand...

You are a fairly desperate douche receptacle however.

I doubt that anyone here is very interested in your braided cunny.

That's why you should start another thread.


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are from Russia
Click to expand...

Yes, i am Nemtsov's ghost.


----------



## PK1

Stratford57 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start, but you confused me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you")..
Click to expand...

So, are you a he, or Putin's bitch?


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That was not an offer in any way, shape or form.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are taking it back ChrisL ??
> 
> Indian giver !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said you were a douche nozzle.  I didn't say you were MY douche nozzle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should start a new thread and find out who will volunteer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I do that?  I'm not a desperate douche nozzle, like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a fairly desperate douche receptacle however.
> 
> I doubt that anyone here is very interested in your braided cunny.
> 
> That's why you should start another thread.
Click to expand...


Whatever, weirdo.  Stop trying to troll everyone, jerk.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
Click to expand...


You're an idiot.


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me hating somebody?  I don't hate anybody. Yavlinksy and Navalny, maybe and that's all
Click to expand...


He is just not a very good person. If you want to post here, you have to learn to tolerate the bad ones or put them on ignore.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Tehon said:


> I take my job as a Kremlin troll very seriously.



Oh, yes, they don't like lazy workers


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> He is just not a very good person. If you want to post here, you have to learn to tolerate the bad ones or put them on ignore.



Who?? Yavlinsky or Navalny?  I didn't undertsand a thing


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Yes, i am Nemtsov's ghost.



You are definitly from Russia 
I think that Sbiker and Mrs Liar may use you as a 'liberal' for their purposes


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> As long as you shave your legs and armpits then I would be happy to be your douche bag


Unfortunately, from previous posts, i understand that ChrisL DOES shave her body hair, but she does not like douche bags.
That leaves you out.


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> That's what Polock girls can do.


What's your problem with Polish women?


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> braid your armpits ...
> Nor comb your legs ??


Do you NOT shave your body?
If you don't shave, and you don't braid your hair, does that make you a barbarian?


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am Nemtsov's ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitly from Russia
> I think that Sbiker and Mrs Liar may use you as a 'liberal' for their purposes
Click to expand...

I am actually not from Russia, but i sympathize with the Russian people who are smart, fair-minded, and independent, but do not have USA's freedom of expression without being punished by Putin's FSB, police or biased courts.


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just not a very good person. If you want to post here, you have to learn to tolerate the bad ones or put them on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?? Yavlinsky or Navalny?  I didn't undertsand a thing
Click to expand...


I'm talking about posters here.  Do those guys post here?


----------



## ChrisL

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> braid your armpits ...
> Nor comb your legs ??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you NOT shave your body?
> If you don't shave, and you don't braid your hair, does that make you a barbarian?
Click to expand...


He's got some kind of obsession with body hair or something.  Weird.


----------



## PK1

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just not a very good person. If you want to post here, you have to learn to tolerate the bad ones or put them on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?? Yavlinsky or Navalny?  I didn't undertsand a thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about posters here.  Do those guys post here?
Click to expand...

They are Russian politicians; formerly an economist or lawyer who oppose Putin.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am Nemtsov's ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitly from Russia
> I think that Sbiker and Mrs Liar may use you as a 'liberal' for their purposes
Click to expand...

So we have lots of Ruskie spies then.

Good!

I like Russians.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me hating somebody?  I don't hate anybody. Yavlinksy and Navalny, maybe and that's all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is just not a very good person. If you want to post here, you have to learn to tolerate the bad ones or put them on ignore.
Click to expand...

ChrisL just hates braiding her coochie.

She likes it long and bushy like a giant fur ball.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.

I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Whatever, weirdo.  Stop trying to troll everyone, jerk.


First douche then jerk.

Is sex all you can think about ChrisL ??


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> I'm talking about posters here.  Do those guys post here?



Thanks God no!!!!!  That's why I asked who was 'he' and who was 'just not a good person'


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> I'm surprised that this thread is still open.  Lol.  The introduction forum is supposed to be to just introduce yourself and for others to welcome the newb.  Any discussions outside of that purpose, are supposed to be taking place in the other sections of the forum, and members are not supposed to harass a poster in his/her introduction thread.



We, Russians, as any rural guys have to drunk and then to fight before the all other wishes


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> She likes it long and bushy like a giant fur ball.


I am getting turned on.
Stop it! It's distracting


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about posters here.  Do those guys post here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks God no!!!!!  That's why I asked who was 'he' and who was 'just not a good person'
Click to expand...

Her (ChrisL 's) grammar is not too good.

She went to public schools.

She violates antecedent rules constantly.

She does not even know what an antecedent is.

She is no journalist.

You two are going to have all sorts of communications problems.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> They are Russian politicians; formerly an economist or lawyer who oppose Putin.



OK, let's check you  Who are those guys:
Chuobais
Nifsoroff
Metrofanov

I changed the spelling a bit, so that it was not possible just to look in the Net


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> We, Russians, as any rural guys have to drunk and then to fight before the all other wishes


This is why the Russian Spetsnaz are so good.  They grow up fighting.

In American men have to be taught how to fight.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Russian politicians; formerly an economist or lawyer who oppose Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's check you  Who are those guys:
> Chuobais
> Nifsoroff
> Metrofanov
> 
> I changed the spelling a bit, so that it was not possible just to look in the Net
Click to expand...


I love these Russian current events lessons !!


----------



## PK1

yiostheoy said:


> She violates antecedent rules constantly.


You violate formal logic and even common sense.
I understand her completely.


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I really don't know, like no one knows if i'm really from USA or England or South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you are from Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i am Nemtsov's ghost.
Click to expand...


Beautiful! He owe me some money...


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start, but you confused me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you")..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you a he, or Putin's bitch?
Click to expand...


Are you really hate Putin just because he is natural?


----------



## yiostheoy

PK1 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She violates antecedent rules constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> You violate formal logic and even common sense.
> I understand her completely.
Click to expand...

Then you and she should get together PK1 and get a room.

I am sure you would love her braided coochie.


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


But he have very good memory!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> Spetsnaz



Vodka, dacha, babooshka, spetsnaz.... Russian words are coming in English


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spetsnaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka, dacha, babooshka, spetsnaz.... Russian words are coming in English
Click to expand...

Vodka is our favorite !!!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She violates antecedent rules constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> You violate formal logic and even common sense.
> I understand her completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you and she should get together PK1 and get a room.
> 
> I am sure you would love her braided coochie.
Click to expand...


Why don't you grow up?  Are you senile or something, old man?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

If you offend my friend ChrisL, you'll be sorry for this very soon. It's not advisable to have a Russian as an enemy


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spetsnaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka, dacha, babooshka, spetsnaz.... Russian words are coming in English
Click to expand...


He's an idiot trollish goon. You should put him on ignore.  You are too nice for him.  He's a disgusting joke of a man.


----------



## yiostheoy

Most Americans don't know that the Russians have Spetsnaz whom they beat the crap out of during training the same as or worse than we do our own Navy SEALs.


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> If you offend my friend ChisL, you'll be sorry for this very soon. It's not advisable to have a Russian as an enemy



Embarrassing to American women that these types would call themselves "American men."  Women should start looking abroad for boyfriends and husbands.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spetsnaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka, dacha, babooshka, spetsnaz.... Russian words are coming in English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's an idiot trollish goon. You should put him on ignore.  You are too nice for him.  He's a disgusting joke of a man.
Click to expand...

She (ChrisL ) is just upset because I tease her over her braided coochie.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> If you offend my friend ChrisL, you'll be sorry for this very soon. It's not advisable to have a Russian as an enemy


Don't you Comrade Johnson have a bunch of girls in Moscow from Poland and Ukraine whom you can pick up as hookers anytime you want?

So why would you want ChrisL then ??

You have nothing in common.

She is no journalist and can hardly speak the English language or any other language properly.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am Nemtsov's ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitly from Russia
> I think that Sbiker and Mrs Liar may use you as a 'liberal' for their purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we have lots of Ruskie spies then.
> 
> Good!
> 
> I like Russians.
Click to expand...


When I studied in FSB school at Spy faculty... ups!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

ChrisL said:


> [  Women should start looking abroad for boyfriends and husbands.



The best husbands are in Russia


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you offend my friend ChrisL, you'll be sorry for this very soon. It's not advisable to have a Russian as an enemy
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you Comrade Johnson have a bunch of girls in Moscow from Poland and Ukraine whom you can pick up as hookers anytime you want?
> 
> So why would you want ChrisL then ??
Click to expand...


Are you crazy or something?  You must be crazy.  This is a political message board. If you are looking for "dates" then you are at the wrong place.  Nobody here is interested in dating you (especially not you - yuck!  Gross!)


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he have very good memory!
Click to expand...


He's a real sicko, obviously!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> Don't you Comrade Johnson have a bunch of girls in Moscow from Poland and Ukraine



I have a girl from Ukrain here - that's enouhg


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
Click to expand...


Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he have very good memory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a real sicko, obviously!
Click to expand...


He loves you, I think...


----------



## yiostheoy

Here you can buy vodka either as 40% or 50% alcohol strength.

The best is Smirnoff -- it is most powerful.

But if you want a really really powerful drink you must buy "moonshine" which is only legal in certain states:

Everclear (alcohol) - Wikipedia


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
Click to expand...


That's because Russian men know how to talk to and seduce a lady!    American men are . . . well, you can see for yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
Click to expand...


American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Russian politicians; formerly an economist or lawyer who oppose Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's check you  Who are those guys:
> Chuobais
> Nifsoroff
> Metrofanov
> 
> I changed the spelling a bit, so that it was not possible just to look in the Net
Click to expand...


How much bullets I would have in this challenge?


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he have very good memory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a real sicko, obviously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He loves you, I think...
Click to expand...

I have very bad taste in women so I believe you are right Sbiker !!


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker, I am going for the weekend holidays, don't miss me that much . I'll be back 
ChrisL, tell the assholes what they are  You are the best!


----------



## ChrisL

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker, I am going for the weekend holidays, don't miss me that much . I'll be back
> ChrisL, tell the assholes what they are  You are the best!



Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he have very good memory!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a real sicko, obviously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He loves you, I think...
Click to expand...


I'm not interested in elderly American men who want to relive their youths.


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Russian politicians; formerly an economist or lawyer who oppose Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's check you  Who are those guys:
> Chuobais
> Nifsoroff
> Metrofanov
> 
> I changed the spelling a bit, so that it was not possible just to look in the Net
Click to expand...

Anatoly Chubais is a Russian economist & businessman who helped Yeltsin to privatize industries after USSR dissolved in 1991 
I am not yet familiar with the others.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker, I am going for the weekend holidays, don't miss me that much . I'll be back
> ChrisL, tell the assholes what they are  You are the best!


Didn't your mother warn you Comrade Johnson about Polish girls ??


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is probably going to be closed any time now!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
Click to expand...


Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Russian politicians; formerly an economist or lawyer who oppose Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, let's check you  Who are those guys:
> Chuobais
> Nifsoroff
> Metrofanov
> 
> I changed the spelling a bit, so that it was not possible just to look in the Net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anatoly Chubais is a Russian economist & businessman who helped Yeltsin to privatize industries after USSR dissolved in 1991
> I am not yet familiar with the others.
Click to expand...


Now "Chubais" is a typical name for a nasty red thievish cats in Russla...


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Polock girls can do.
> 
> Remember Monica Lewinsky ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
Click to expand...


I don't need a car.  I have my own car.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spetsnaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vodka, dacha, babooshka, spetsnaz.... Russian words are coming in English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vodka is our favorite !!!
Click to expand...


It's because you know nothing about cocktail "Youth" )


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
Click to expand...


I'm on a way to visit you!


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
Click to expand...


Bring some syrniki!


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker, I am going for the weekend holidays, don't miss me that much . I'll be back
> ChrisL, tell the assholes what they are  You are the best!



Good luck to avoid Friday jams


----------



## PK1

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious to me that Stratford57 is one; his relatively polished English & one-sided Putin support at every opportunity makes him a strong candidate for an FSB agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford is a lady - I knew it from the start, but you confused me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you kept calling me "he" in each post you were talking about me (long time before PK1 started "confusing you")..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, are you a he, or Putin's bitch?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really hate Putin just because he is natural?
Click to expand...

I love naturally nice people, but *Putin* is a natural asshole. That's why i call him a *Жopa*.

Got to get to work & pay the bills ...


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring some syrniki!
Click to expand...

 
No! In addition to cocktail "Youth" it would be better to have a peace of processed cheese "Friendship"...


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring some syrniki!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! In addition to cocktail "Youth" it would be better to have a peace of processed cheese "Friendship"...
Click to expand...


But I wanted cheesy Russian pancakes!


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Women should start looking abroad for boyfriends and husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best husbands are in Russia
Click to expand...

So are the best wives.

Lots of guys order them through the mails and on the internet here.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Women should start looking abroad for boyfriends and husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best husbands are in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are the best wives.
> 
> Lots of guys order them through the mails and on the internet here.
Click to expand...


Because that's the only way YOU could get a wife is to order one and pay for one!  Lol!


----------



## playtime

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.
> 
> simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You are dripping with hatred. Be careful, it makes you ugly.
Click to expand...


<pffft>  the truth is always ugly.  but i'll tell ya-  i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Women should start looking abroad for boyfriends and husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best husbands are in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are the best wives.
> 
> Lots of guys order them through the mails and on the internet here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's the only way YOU could get a wife is to order one and pay for one!  Lol!
Click to expand...

Who needs or wants a wife?

But if you want one definitely get a Russian wife if you can.


----------



## Stratford57

yiostheoy said:


> Apparently this ad hom exchange tells me nothing other than she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).


No,  yiostheoy, I don’t hate him, he’s not that important.

You mentioned in your previous post you thought I was a pro-Ukrainian, not at all. I’m from Eastern Ukraine (historical Russia), which (if allowed!) would vote for reuniting with Russia and having Putin as a president with over 80% (as far as I know). While the people like Comrade take Russia and its President for granted, thousands of our people have been killed or thrown to prisons just for supporting that idea (Western world has been very carefully kept unaware about that). Over hundred “separatists” have been burnt alive in Odessa. 4 Russian journalists have been killed by Kiev troops in 2014 when Poroshenko started the all out war against Donbass after it voted for separation from Ukraine. That’s just a long story short.

I’m on USMB since Western Media started spreading lies about Ukrainian coup in 2014 and alleged “Russian invasion of Ukraine” because I was able to present alternative news to those from Western World who wanted to know the truth. ( BTW, my gender has nothing to do with my intentions on this forum.)

That’s why I can’t stand somebody like Comrade, who says he’s Russian but at the same time sounds to me like a traitor, who doesn’t see anything wrong with so called movement “Russia without Putin”. The point is that at the moment there may be *NO* Russia without Putin: Globalists can’t wait and are doing their best to make it happen.

Am I right or wrong about Comrade’s real intentions? I guess, time will show, however you guys verify him before trusting. Here I’m posting just one of his quotes, which helped me to make my mind up about him:



Comrade Johnson said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a concept of “Russian World” (Russky Mir), it means  all the Russians in Russia and abroad. Never heard about it, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nazi bullshit.
Click to expand...


There is enough anti-Russian propaganda in the world, it’s embarrassing that a Russian joins a forum to help it.

Spectator:
It has been *open season on all things Russian *for a while now. Their athletes cheat and get banned from sporting events. Whereas ours take performance-enhancing drugs solely to combat their crippling asthma attacks which might otherwise prevent them from winning the Tour de France. The US accuses Putin of conducting cyberwarfare to influence the presidential election..
Stop this stupid sabre-rattling against Russia

And one more thing I’d like to mention: I should have listened to Mark Twain’s advice before arguing with Comrade:


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring some syrniki!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! In addition to cocktail "Youth" it would be better to have a peace of processed cheese "Friendship"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I wanted cheesy Russian pancakes!
Click to expand...


Ok, only for you, only because you want them!


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  Women should start looking abroad for boyfriends and husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best husbands are in Russia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are the best wives.
> 
> Lots of guys order them through the mails and on the internet here.
Click to expand...


It seems true, because US husbands usually so far from their Russian mothers-in-law


----------



## yiostheoy

Stratford57 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this ad hom exchange tells me nothing other than she hates you Comrade Johnson and you hate her (Stratford57 ).
> 
> 
> 
> No,  yiostheoy, I don’t hate him, he’s not that important.
> 
> You mentioned in your previous post you thought I was a pro-Ukrainian, not at all. I’m from Eastern Ukraine (historical Russia), which (if allowed!) would vote for reuniting with Russia and having Putin as a president with over 80% (as far as I know). While the people like Comrade take Russia and its President for granted, thousands of our people have been killed or thrown to prisons just for supporting that idea (Western world has been very carefully kept unaware about that). Over hundred “separatists” have been burnt alive in Odessa. 4 Russian journalists have been killed by Kiev troops in 2014 when Poroshenko started the all out war against Donbass after it voted for separation from Ukraine. That’s just a long story short.
> 
> I’m on USMB since Western Media started spreading lies about Ukrainian coup in 2014 and alleged “Russian invasion of Ukraine” because I was able to present alternative news to those from Western World who wanted to know the truth. ( BTW, my gender has nothing to do with my intentions on this forum.)
> 
> That’s why I can’t stand somebody like Comrade, who says he’s Russian but at the same time sounds to me like a traitor, who doesn’t see anything wrong with so called movement “Russia without Putin”. The point is that there may be *NO* Russia without Putin: Globalists can’t wait and are doing their best to make it happen.
> 
> Am I right or wrong about Comrade’s real intentions? I guess, time will show, however you guys verify him before trusting. Here I’m posting just one of his quotes, which helped me to make my mind up about him:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year Russia is making her choice again (has a presidential election), so it’s time for those whose program is “Russia without Putin” to get really active.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Does everybody support Poroshenko in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a concept of “Russian World” (Russky Mir), it means  all the Russians in Russia and abroad. Never heard about it, Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nazi bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is enough anti-Russian propaganda in the world, it’s embarrassing that a Russian joins a forum to help it.
> 
> Spectator:
> *Stop this stupid sabre-rattling against Russia*
> It has been *open season on all things Russian *for a while now. Their athletes cheat and get banned from sporting events. Whereas ours take performance-enhancing drugs solely to combat their crippling asthma attacks which might otherwise prevent them from winning the Tour de France. The US accuses Putin of conducting cyberwarfare to influence the presidential election..
> Stop this stupid sabre-rattling against Russia
> 
> And one more thing I’d like to mention: I should have listened to Mark Twain’s advice before arguing with Comrade:
> 
> View attachment 118391
Click to expand...

Ok thanks.

I agree that East Ukraine and Russia should reunite.

I hope Trump agrees too.

Trump will probably wage war against N.Korea and China and he will need Putin's concurrence.

Putin will want something in exchange.

Trump is a deal maker.


----------



## yiostheoy

playtime said:


> ... i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.


Hate is really only good for one thing -- if you must kill.

Because in order to kill you must first hate.

I keep my hate list short.

Right now nobody is on it.  It is a tabula rasa at the moment.


----------



## defcon4

playtime said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.
> 
> simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You are dripping with hatred. Be careful, it makes you ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffft>  the truth is always ugly.  but i'll tell ya-  i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
Click to expand...


 
 
* Definition of ugly *
*uglier*
*;*
*ugliest*

_1_ :  frightful, dire


_2a_ :  offensive to the sight :  hideous_b_ :  offensive or unpleasant to any sense


_3_ :  morally offensive or objectionable _corruption—the ugliest stain of all_


_4a_ :  likely to cause inconvenience or discomfort _the ugly truthb_ :  surly, quarrelsome _an ugly disposition_

*uglily*
play \ˈə-glə-lē\ _adverb
Definition of UGLY_


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bring some syrniki!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! In addition to cocktail "Youth" it would be better to have a peace of processed cheese "Friendship"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I wanted cheesy Russian pancakes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, only for you, only because you want them!
Click to expand...


I would definitely try them.  I love pancakes and cheese!  What's not to like?


----------



## playtime

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.
> 
> simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You are dripping with hatred. Be careful, it makes you ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffft>  the truth is always ugly.  but i'll tell ya-  i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Definition of ugly *
> *uglier*
> *;*
> *ugliest*
> 
> _1_ :  frightful, dire
> 
> 
> _2a_ :  offensive to the sight :  hideous_b_ :  offensive or unpleasant to any sense
> 
> 
> _3_ :  morally offensive or objectionable _corruption—the ugliest stain of all_
> 
> 
> _4a_ :  likely to cause inconvenience or discomfort _the ugly truthb_ :  surly, quarrelsome _an ugly disposition_
> *uglily*
> play \ˈə-glə-lē\ _adverb
> Definition of UGLY_
Click to expand...


     
pffft

Top Definition
1.An expression of a lack of interest in another persons comment 
2.Used to look down upon another 

pffft
The sound you make when someone says something really stupid.

PFFFT!


----------



## playtime

yiostheoy said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is really only good for one thing -- if you must kill.
> 
> Because in order to kill you must first hate.
> 
> I keep my hate list short.
> 
> Right now nobody is on it.  It is a tabula rasa at the moment.
Click to expand...


hate keeps me angry.  being angry is much better than being complacent or compliant.


----------



## defcon4

playtime said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.
> 
> simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You are dripping with hatred. Be careful, it makes you ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffft>  the truth is always ugly.  but i'll tell ya-  i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Definition of ugly *
> *uglier*
> *;*
> *ugliest*
> 
> _1_ :  frightful, dire
> 
> 
> _2a_ :  offensive to the sight :  hideous_b_ :  offensive or unpleasant to any sense
> 
> 
> _3_ :  morally offensive or objectionable _corruption—the ugliest stain of all_
> 
> 
> _4a_ :  likely to cause inconvenience or discomfort _the ugly truthb_ :  surly, quarrelsome _an ugly disposition_
> *uglily*
> play \ˈə-glə-lē\ _adverb
> Definition of UGLY_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pffft
> 
> Top Definition
> 1.An expression of a lack of interest in another persons comment
> 2.Used to look down upon another
> 
> pffft
> The sound you make when someone says something really stupid.
> 
> PFFFT!
Click to expand...

Oh boy! You totally lost it. You are arguing with a dictionary above.....Uh...


----------



## defcon4

yiostheoy said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is really only good for one thing -- if you must kill.
> 
> Because in order to kill you must first hate.
> 
> I keep my hate list short.
> 
> *Right now nobody is on it.*  It is a tabula rasa at the moment.
Click to expand...

Geee...thanks Yochipsahoy, I started to be really scared here.....


----------



## yiostheoy

playtime said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is really only good for one thing -- if you must kill.
> 
> Because in order to kill you must first hate.
> 
> I keep my hate list short.
> 
> Right now nobody is on it.  It is a tabula rasa at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate keeps me angry.  being angry is much better than being complacent or compliant.
Click to expand...

I cannot afford hate because the risk is then too high that I would kill somebody.


----------



## defcon4

yiostheoy said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is really only good for one thing -- if you must kill.
> 
> Because in order to kill you must first hate.
> 
> I keep my hate list short.
> 
> Right now nobody is on it.  It is a tabula rasa at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hate keeps me angry.  being angry is much better than being complacent or compliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot afford hate because the risk is then too high that I would kill somebody.
Click to expand...


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am in idiot that makes ChrisL a complete retard who can only slobber and drool.
> 
> I/Q is relative and ChrisL 's is relatively low compared to everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
Click to expand...

Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.

ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
Click to expand...


Most people say I look around 30.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha... Now I believe in your age... At your place I could say something as "only your beauty, ChrisL, is making me idiot" ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
Click to expand...


I am WAAAAY out of your league, that's for sure!    You know that though.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am WAAAAY out of your league, that's for sure!    You know that though.
Click to expand...

$20 bucks is not out of my league.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> American "men" all act like 12-year-old children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
Click to expand...

Bullsh!t Bebe.

You look every day of 40.

So I am guessing around 45.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am WAAAAY out of your league, that's for sure!    You know that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 bucks is not out of my league.
Click to expand...


20 bucks won't buy you the middle finger.  Lol!  I probably make more money than you anyways.  You are probably on social security.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because they have better cars to hook girls ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
Click to expand...


No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am WAAAAY out of your league, that's for sure!    You know that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 bucks is not out of my league.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20 bucks won't buy you the middle finger.  Lol!  I probably make more money than you anyways.  You are probably on social security.
Click to expand...

Don't quit your day job ChrisL because you would never make much hooking.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a car.  I have my own car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
Click to expand...

You are not in your 20's ChrisL .

You are not even in your 30's.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am WAAAAY out of your league, that's for sure!    You know that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $20 bucks is not out of my league.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 20 bucks won't buy you the middle finger.  Lol!  I probably make more money than you anyways.  You are probably on social security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't quit your day job ChrisL because you would never make much hooking.
Click to expand...


Take your own advice, slut.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a way to visit you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not in your 20's ChrisL .
> 
> You are not even in your 30's.
Click to expand...


I'll be 25 in August.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not in your 20's ChrisL .
> 
> You are not even in your 30's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be 25 in August.
Click to expand...

Teats cannot sag that much by 25.

Sorry not possible.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not in your 20's ChrisL .
> 
> You are not even in your 30's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be 25 in August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teats cannot sag that much by 25.
> 
> Sorry not possible.
Click to expand...


Where are they sagging to?  They aren't sagging, idiot.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not in your 20's ChrisL .
> 
> You are not even in your 30's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be 25 in August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teats cannot sag that much by 25.
> 
> Sorry not possible.
Click to expand...


And quit private messaging me asking me to send you pictures of me nude, weirdo!  NOT going to happen.


----------



## Shelly T

Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker if you want to see her photos they are in the frivolous Friday thread.
> 
> ChrisL is rather cute -- around 45-ish or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not in your 20's ChrisL .
> 
> You are not even in your 30's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be 25 in August.
Click to expand...


*"I'll be 25 in August."*

Ahem Chris, get with the programme already and remember your_ own_ birthday, you'll be 24 in August


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Shelly T said:


> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?



*"Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?"*

Because _I_ wanted to post in it and _until_ this moment I had not had the time to post in it.


----------



## Toro

Shelly T said:


> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?



Whoa, Hot Avatar Chick!

Prepare to be inundated by many men over the age of 60!


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people say I look around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullsh!t Bebe.
> 
> You look every day of 40.
> 
> So I am guessing around 45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't.  I don't look a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not in your 20's ChrisL .
> 
> You are not even in your 30's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be 25 in August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I'll be 25 in August."*
> 
> Ahem Chris, get with the programme already and remember your_ own_ birthday, you'll be 24 in August
Click to expand...


You got me.  I'm actually still a high school student.  I'll have my teacher write a note for this guy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, Hot Avatar Chick!
> 
> Prepare to be inundated by many men over the age of 60!
Click to expand...


The picture isn't her though is it?


----------



## yiostheoy

Shelly T said:


> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?


It became un-frivolous a long time ago.

I am guessing ChrisL woke up and ate her pissed-in cornflakes that her cat or dog pee'ed into.

And then she started insulting everybody across the board, me included.

Me, of all people, the wisest Philosopher here and one of the nicest guys.

Anyway she started insulting everybody.

Must be that time of the month.

40 year olds are obviously still premenopausal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It became un-frivolous a long time ago.
> 
> I am guessing ChrisL woke up and ate her pissed-in cornflakes that her cat or dog pee'ed into.
> 
> And then she started insulting everybody across the board, me included.
> 
> Me, of all people, the wisest Philosopher here and one of the nicest guys.
> 
> Anyway she started insulting everybody.
> 
> Must be that time of the month.
> 
> 40 year olds are obviously still premenopausal.
Click to expand...


*"I am guessing ChrisL woke up and ate her pissed-in cornflakes that her cat or dog pee'ed into."*

Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, Hot Avatar Chick!
> 
> Prepare to be inundated by many men over the age of 60!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture isn't her though is it?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.



_Had _a bunny rabbit.

Had.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't this thread been locked yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, Hot Avatar Chick!
> 
> Prepare to be inundated by many men over the age of 60!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture isn't her though is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Most people would think it would matter though, only women understand this, men are so shallow


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
Click to expand...


Chris never mentioned that very big bunny rabbit went to bunny rabbit heaven


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Most people would think it would matter though, only women understand this, men are so shallow



Yes we are.

We are very simple creatures.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
Click to expand...


What?  I still have my rabbit.


----------



## Toro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Chris never mentioned that very big bunny rabbit went to bunny rabbit heaven


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris never mentioned that very big bunny rabbit went to bunny rabbit heaven
Click to expand...


He is fine.  Lol!  Don't listen to the flamers.    They know not of what they speak . . .  obviously.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris never mentioned that very big bunny rabbit went to bunny rabbit heaven
Click to expand...


Stop trying to get my attention, whore.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people would think it would matter though, only women understand this, men are so shallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are.
> 
> We are very simple creatures.
Click to expand...


YOU are anyways.  Lol!


----------



## Toro

ChrisL said:


> YOU are anyways.  Lol!



I can't argue with that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I still have my rabbit.
Click to expand...


Excellent 

Look at this bunny rabbit, adorable


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I still have my rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Look at this bunny rabbit, adorable
Click to expand...


How cute!  I wonder what kind they are?


----------



## Toro

I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.

As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it. 

One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.

I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"  

He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.  

So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.

Then I banged his girlfriend.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I still have my rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Look at this bunny rabbit, adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cute!  I wonder what kind they are?
Click to expand...


*"How cute! I wonder what kind they are?"*

It is called Wally, it says it's an English Angora rabbit from Massachucetts, well the article says that, not the bunny rabbit, or perhaps Wally can speak....horses can speak I have heard Mr. Ed and he's a talking horse 

Here are more pictures of Wally.





















Good that this below is not a front angle or that would violate the forums No Naked Pictures rule 






Here's the article.

Meet Wally, The Fluffy Bunny With Giant Wings For Ears


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.



If it was doing that, it was his fault, not the rabbit's fault.  That rabbit is just an innocent animal that doesn't know any better.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was doing that, it was his fault, not the rabbit's fault.  That rabbit is just an innocent animal that doesn't know any better.
Click to expand...


Of course.  You are totally right.

That's why I banged his girlfriend.

Well, that and she was hot!


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Chris has a bunny rabbit, a very big bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Had _a bunny rabbit.
> 
> Had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I still have my rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Look at this bunny rabbit, adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cute!  I wonder what kind they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"How cute! I wonder what kind they are?"*
> 
> It is called Wally, it says it's an English Angora rabbit from Massachucetts, well the article says that, not the bunny rabbit, or perhaps Wally can speak....horses can speak I have heard Mr. Ed and he's a talking horse
> 
> Here are more pictures of Wally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good that this below is not a front angle or that would violate the forums No Naked Pictures rule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the article.
> 
> Meet Wally, The Fluffy Bunny With Giant Wings For Ears
Click to expand...


Aww.  How cute.  I can see now that these rabbits have been shaved to look like that.  The angora rabbits are really fluffy.  Mine is only part angora, so he's not as fluffy, just a little bit fluffy.


----------



## Toro

Hey Comrade Johnson 

Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?


He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.

His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Toro said:


> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?



I thought this thread was about bunny rabbits?


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


>


Killer rabbits huh ?!

Reminds me of Pres Carter.

No balls.

He should have nuked Iran.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
Click to expand...


You are derailing the Bunny Rabbits thread


----------



## Toro

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
Click to expand...


Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.

But he's pretty good at it.  

So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.


We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.

Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.

Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.

Then Gary was third.

The Hoss was fourth.

The Galaria was fifth.

We decided she was good but not great.


----------



## Toro

Alright, this is fun and all, but I promised to take my beautiful wife to the Gulf Coast tomorrow so she can do some shopping or something, and thus I have to retire for the evening.  

Don't spent too many hours fantasizing about me this evening, Chris!


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.
> 
> But he's pretty good at it.
> 
> So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.
Click to expand...

I am sure Comrade Johnson already likes his job in the USSR -- I mean -- in Russia.

He is trying to get a feel for the US Body Politic.

Are me morally corrupt?

Do we respect our police?

Does anybody like Uncle Vlad here?


----------



## Toro

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
Click to expand...


Dude, that is gross.  

I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.  

I have standards.


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, that is gross.
> 
> I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.
> 
> I have standards.
Click to expand...

I have really poor taste in women, sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, that is gross.
> 
> I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.
> 
> I have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have really poor taste in women, sorry.
Click to expand...


YOU are in poor taste.  Lol!  You have no class.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, that is gross.
> 
> I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.
> 
> I have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have really poor taste in women, sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, that is gross.
> 
> I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.
> 
> I have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have really poor taste in women, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dopey would be my guess.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> Alright, this is fun and all, but I promised to take my beautiful wife to the Gulf Coast tomorrow so she can do some shopping or something, and thus I have to retire for the evening.
> 
> Don't spent too many hours fantasizing about me this evening, Chris!



Wake up from your dream!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, that is gross.
> 
> I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.
> 
> I have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have really poor taste in women, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are in poor taste.  Lol!  You have no class.
Click to expand...

Hey, I like you ChrisL .

That alone proves I have bad taste in women.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a roommate who had a bunny rabbit as a pet.
> 
> As soon he would let it out of its cage, the rabbit would run on to his mattress and urinate all over it.
> 
> One day, he got so frustrated with it, he punched it.  I saw the rabbit bleeding out of his nose.
> 
> I asked "Dude, what the fuck?  It's a fucking rabbit!  What are you doing?"
> 
> He made all sorts of lame excuses, but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> So I gave his rabbit away to the little girl next door.
> 
> Then I banged his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a babe at our frat house that all the guys passed around one by one.
> 
> Jeff was the big handsome Nordic blonde who first brought her home and banged her.
> 
> Then I got to date her second a few weeks later after he got tired.
> 
> Then Gary was third.
> 
> The Hoss was fourth.
> 
> The Galaria was fifth.
> 
> We decided she was good but not great.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, that is gross.
> 
> I've had whores throw themselves at me, but I just couldn't.
> 
> I have standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have really poor taste in women, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are in poor taste.  Lol!  You have no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like you ChrisL .
> 
> That alone proves I have bad taste in women.
Click to expand...


Leave me alone!


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.
> 
> But he's pretty good at it.
> 
> So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Comrade Johnson already likes his job in the USSR -- I mean -- in Russia.
> 
> He is trying to get a feel for the US Body Politic.
> 
> Are me morally corrupt?
> 
> Do we respect our police?
> 
> Does anybody like Uncle Vlad here?
Click to expand...


At least, I respect Uncle Vlad


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, this is fun and all, but I promised to take my beautiful wife to the Gulf Coast tomorrow so she can do some shopping or something, and thus I have to retire for the evening.
> 
> Don't spent too many hours fantasizing about me this evening, Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up from your dream!
Click to expand...


I think, they're trying to make from you an octopus with a lot of middle fingers, permanently using as answers


----------



## yiostheoy

Sbiker said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.
> 
> But he's pretty good at it.
> 
> So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Comrade Johnson already likes his job in the USSR -- I mean -- in Russia.
> 
> He is trying to get a feel for the US Body Politic.
> 
> Are me morally corrupt?
> 
> Do we respect our police?
> 
> Does anybody like Uncle Vlad here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least, I respect Uncle Vlad
Click to expand...

Me too.

After yesterday (Friday 3/24/2017) Uncle Vlad is probably thinking the USA is paralyzed politically and therefore he can do whatever he wants to finish up his clean up in Ukraine.

Right now at this moment it does not look like Trump can accomplish anything in the next 4 years.

That will be a blank cheque for Vlad.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Comrade Johnson
> 
> Have you thought about my offer to come trolling for The Global Banking Elite?
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.
> 
> But he's pretty good at it.
> 
> So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Comrade Johnson already likes his job in the USSR -- I mean -- in Russia.
> 
> He is trying to get a feel for the US Body Politic.
> 
> Are me morally corrupt?
> 
> Do we respect our police?
> 
> Does anybody like Uncle Vlad here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least, I respect Uncle Vlad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> After yesterday (Friday 3/24/2017) Uncle Vlad is probably thinking the USA is paralyzed politically and therefore he can do whatever he wants to finish up his clean up in Ukraine.
> 
> Right now at this moment it does not look like Trump can accomplish anything in the next 4 years.
> 
> That will be a blank cheque for Vlad.
Click to expand...


Uncle Vlad is a bunny rabbit, why are you derailing my bunny rabbit thread with this stuff about Putin and Trump, it's not as if we don't have two million threads a day about that stuff


----------



## PK1

Stratford57 said:


> I’m from Eastern Ukraine (historical Russia), which (if allowed!) would vote for reuniting with Russia and having Putin as a president with over 80% (as far as I know).
> ...
> The point is that at the moment there may be NO Russia without Putin: Globalists can’t wait and are doing their best to make it happen.


If you were really from "Eastern Ukraine", then you would know (and not say crap _like "as far as I know"_) that *2/3 of the East/Donbas population, *before being ethnically cleansed by violent Putin military "contractors",* did NOT want to be reunited with Russia*, let alone kiss Putin's ugly ass.
BEFORE the EuroMaidan, a Jan-2013 survey indicated that *only 30% in East Ukraine* wanted "Soviet Union" or Russia to be their "Homeland".
Nearly *70% wanted UKRAINE*.
 
       Data: Razumkov Center

Russians will survive very well without Putin. In fact, they would get along better with EU, Britain, and USA if Kremlin would stop forcefully taking over other nations.
.


----------



## PK1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He (Comrade Johnson ) took the weekend off and went to his dacha in the countryside for some fishing and R&R.
> 
> His job at Pravda is stressful and he needs to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.
> 
> But he's pretty good at it.
> 
> So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure Comrade Johnson already likes his job in the USSR -- I mean -- in Russia.
> 
> He is trying to get a feel for the US Body Politic.
> 
> Are me morally corrupt?
> 
> Do we respect our police?
> 
> Does anybody like Uncle Vlad here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least, I respect Uncle Vlad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> After yesterday (Friday 3/24/2017) Uncle Vlad is probably thinking the USA is paralyzed politically and therefore he can do whatever he wants to finish up his clean up in Ukraine.
> 
> Right now at this moment it does not look like Trump can accomplish anything in the next 4 years.
> 
> That will be a blank cheque for Vlad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uncle Vlad is a bunny rabbit, why are you derailing my bunny rabbit thread with this stuff about Putin and Trump, it's not as if we don't have two million threads a day about that
Click to expand...

Sorry to derail your fun wabbit show, but i needed to clean up some Putin/Kremlin propaganda bullshit from a smooth talking FSB-style troller.


----------



## playtime

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that walking mango is a vile creature who has zero morals & ethics,  & who has knowingly & willingly surrounded itself with pure evil.
> 
> simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You are dripping with hatred. Be careful, it makes you ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pffft>  the truth is always ugly.  but i'll tell ya-  i'd rather be dripping with hatred, than to be gushing with poor education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Definition of ugly *
> *uglier*
> *;*
> *ugliest*
> 
> _1_ :  frightful, dire
> 
> 
> _2a_ :  offensive to the sight :  hideous_b_ :  offensive or unpleasant to any sense
> 
> 
> _3_ :  morally offensive or objectionable _corruption—the ugliest stain of all_
> 
> 
> _4a_ :  likely to cause inconvenience or discomfort _the ugly truthb_ :  surly, quarrelsome _an ugly disposition_
> *uglily*
> play \ˈə-glə-lē\ _adverb
> Definition of UGLY_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pffft
> 
> Top Definition
> 1.An expression of a lack of interest in another persons comment
> 2.Used to look down upon another
> 
> pffft
> The sound you make when someone says something really stupid.
> 
> PFFFT!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy! You totally lost it. You are arguing with a dictionary above.....Uh...
Click to expand...


'arguing' ?   lol...   you thought replying with a definition instead of your own words was clever  only to be shown it really wasn't all that unique  

but if it makes you feel better about yourself,  then you go girl.


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Comrade "Johnson" is someone whom the Russian government has hired to troll the west.
> 
> But he's pretty good at it.
> 
> So since we bankers control everything, I thought I could give him a pay raise and do our dirty work and help us subjugate "the people" of the world and do our nefarious biddings.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Comrade Johnson already likes his job in the USSR -- I mean -- in Russia.
> 
> He is trying to get a feel for the US Body Politic.
> 
> Are me morally corrupt?
> 
> Do we respect our police?
> 
> Does anybody like Uncle Vlad here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least, I respect Uncle Vlad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> After yesterday (Friday 3/24/2017) Uncle Vlad is probably thinking the USA is paralyzed politically and therefore he can do whatever he wants to finish up his clean up in Ukraine.
> 
> Right now at this moment it does not look like Trump can accomplish anything in the next 4 years.
> 
> That will be a blank cheque for Vlad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uncle Vlad is a bunny rabbit, why are you derailing my bunny rabbit thread with this stuff about Putin and Trump, it's not as if we don't have two million threads a day about that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to derail your fun wabbit show, but i needed to clean up some Putin/Kremlin propaganda bullshit from a smooth talking FSB-style troller.
Click to expand...


You want to do it, by spreading yours propaganda? Very perfect! 

Why do you think, Russia have Ukrainian problems, where a lot of TV channels forbidden and erased from retranslation?

Russia is FREE country now. You cannot imagine it in your deeply post-soviet Ukraine, but here you can CHOOSE a sort of propaganda, you want. So, why I cannot eat Putin's propaganda? I don't want to be a nazi hater. I don't want whining about "all around me are guilty in my problems". I don't have soviet habit to count money in other pockets, I'll better think, how to fill my own... Which another propadanda could upkeep me in my wishes? Maybe US? But US is far from here and I live in Russia...


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m from Eastern Ukraine (historical Russia), which (if allowed!) would vote for reuniting with Russia and having Putin as a president with over 80% (as far as I know).
> ...
> The point is that at the moment there may be NO Russia without Putin: Globalists can’t wait and are doing their best to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were really from "Eastern Ukraine", then you would know (and not say crap _like "as far as I know"_) that *2/3 of the East/Donbas population, *before being ethnically cleansed by violent Putin military "contractors",* did NOT want to be reunited with Russia*, let alone kiss Putin's ugly ass.
> BEFORE the EuroMaidan, a Jan-2013 survey indicated that *only 30% in East Ukraine* wanted "Soviet Union" or Russia to be their "Homeland".
> Nearly *70% wanted UKRAINE*.
> View attachment 118644
> Data: Razumkov Center
> 
> Russians will survive very well without Putin. In fact, they would get along better with EU, Britain, and USA if Kremlin would stop forcefully taking over other nations.
> .
Click to expand...


Outstanding! What do YOU know about current Russia?  Did youself repeated some years ago, Ukraine is not Russia? So, it's logically, Russia is not Ukraine, isn't it?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

The longest greeting thread ever


----------



## PK1

Sbiker said:


> Russia is FREE country now. You cannot imagine it in your deeply post-soviet Ukraine, but here you can CHOOSE a sort of propaganda, you want.
> 
> Outstanding! What do YOU know about current Russia?  Did youself repeated some years ago, Ukraine is not Russia? So, it's logically, Russia is not Ukraine, isn't it?


No, *Russia is NOT a free country* ... if citizens like the physicist & statesman Nemtsov gets assassinated for criticizing Putin, and a chess champion like Kasparov has to flee the country to feel free, and a politician like Voronenkov describes the atmosphere in Russia to be reflective of a "pseudo-patriotic frenzy" and "total fear" ... before he was also assassinated.

_"My"_ post-Soviet Ukraine? Huh? I am a USA American, with many friends from both Russia & Ukraine.
Obviously, Russia is not Ukraine, and Ukraine is not Russia. Duh!


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> The longest greeting thread ever


GREETINGS!
I look forward to visiting Moscow again one of these years. I hope there's more love than hatred there nowadays ...


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The longest greeting thread ever
> 
> 
> 
> GREETINGS!
> I look forward to visiting Moscow again one of these years. I hope there's more love than hatred there nowadays ...
Click to expand...


Oh, yes, Navalny supporters, police, 'patriots', 'liberals' and all others love each other as nobody else yet 
How did you like Moscow when you came here the last time?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> a chess champion like Kasparov



Well, don't forget that he is an embicile and a personal friend of that scum Limonov, who organized the Nazi-Bolshevik party.
Such guys as Kasparov did everything they could to kill democracy in Russia.






The third asshole is a thief with the nick name 'Michael two per cents'.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson we saw on TV that Moscow had massive protests with about 500 arrests by the anti-crowd police.

You must have heard about it too?  You live and work there obviously.

The news said the people were protesting corruption in the government.

That's luck for Putin that it is only that.

What do you think is happening in Moscow, Comrade?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson we saw on TV that Moscow had massive protests with about 500 arrests by the anti-crowd police.
> 
> You must have heard about it too?  You live and work there obviously.
> 
> The news said the people were protesting corruption in the government.
> 
> That's luck for Putin that it is only that.
> 
> What do you think is happening in Moscow, Comrade?



It would be diffiult not to hear about it 
Since there is a monarchy in Russia it is followed by huge corruption of course. Of course, people don't like it, but they have nobody who represents their interests. Navalny wants to overthrown Putin and provokes people to go on the street. It's dangerous and senseless.


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The longest greeting thread ever
> 
> 
> 
> GREETINGS!
> I look forward to visiting Moscow again one of these years. I hope there's more love than hatred there nowadays ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yes, Navalny supporters, police, 'patriots', 'liberals' and all others love each other as nobody else yet
> How did you like Moscow when you came here the last time?
Click to expand...

Do you think Нава́льный got more than 27% of the vote in the 2013 Moscow mayoral election, as some critics say?
 Moscow is a big city with terrible traffic, but a nice place to walk with public transport. Restaurant service is better now than in the Soviet Union days when it took an hour to be served, and there was limited availability. Hotel rooms, however, still made me paranoid of possible FSB monitoring, like in the Soviet KGB Intourist days.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The longest greeting thread ever
> 
> 
> 
> GREETINGS!
> I look forward to visiting Moscow again one of these years. I hope there's more love than hatred there nowadays ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yes, Navalny supporters, police, 'patriots', 'liberals' and all others love each other as nobody else yet
> How did you like Moscow when you came here the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Нава́льный got more than 27% of the vote in the 2013 Moscow mayoral election, as some critics say?
Click to expand...


Yes, it's quite possible. They cheat on the elections terribly  And there is a lot opppoisioners in Moscow.


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson we saw on TV that Moscow had massive protests with about 500 arrests by the anti-crowd police.
> 
> You must have heard about it too?  You live and work there obviously.
> 
> The news said the people were protesting corruption in the government.
> 
> That's luck for Putin that it is only that.
> 
> What do you think is happening in Moscow, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be diffiult not to hear about it
> Since there is a monarchy in Russia it is followed by huge corruption of course. Of course, people don't like it, but they have nobody who represents their interests. Navalny wants to overthrown Putin and provokes people to go on the street. It's dangerous and senseless.
Click to expand...

I agree that it is dangerous not only for the People there but also for Putin and anybody who tries to oppose him.

Russia throughout its history back to Peter The Great has been a powerful state but One mostly preoccupied with itself.

If Russia is beset with problems back home then it/she cannot participate very well in world affairs and this then throws all the weight of the world's problems onto the USA and then we get US industrial corruption.

There will always be corruption.  The only issue is what kind and where?

It is better for the World when things are stable in Moscow and in Wash DC both.  These two cities have taken the place of London and Paris in the modern era.


----------



## Comrade Johnson

yiostheoy said:


> There will always be corruption.  The only issue is what kind and where?



Here it's everywhere and all kinds of it 
Everything is very simple. You have a King. It may be the best king in the world. But if he wants to rule his country he has to have his men. Let's suppose a guy from his team stole something. What should the king do? If he punishes him he loses his devoted man. Which is better - to have a devoted thief or honest enemy?
When Menshikov died Peter the Great said, I lost one of my arms. It was theivish but devoted one.


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is FREE country now. You cannot imagine it in your deeply post-soviet Ukraine, but here you can CHOOSE a sort of propaganda, you want.
> 
> Outstanding! What do YOU know about current Russia?  Did youself repeated some years ago, Ukraine is not Russia? So, it's logically, Russia is not Ukraine, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, *Russia is NOT a free country* ... if citizens like the physicist & statesman Nemtsov gets assassinated for criticizing Putin, and a chess champion like Kasparov has to flee the country to feel free, and a politician like Voronenkov describes the atmosphere in Russia to be reflective of a "pseudo-patriotic frenzy" and "total fear" ... before he was also assassinated.
> 
> _"My"_ post-Soviet Ukraine? Huh? I am a USA American, with many friends from both Russia & Ukraine.
> Obviously, Russia is not Ukraine, and Ukraine is not Russia. Duh!
Click to expand...


Voronenkov was murdered at Ukraine. Nemtsov was guided to death place by ukrainian girl Anna Duritskaja... But, offcourse, Putin did it... Think different of your media is really impossible without bravery...

The cat of my friend is pregnant... Do you think, it's a hand of Putin too?


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The longest greeting thread ever
> 
> 
> 
> GREETINGS!
> I look forward to visiting Moscow again one of these years. I hope there's more love than hatred there nowadays ...
Click to expand...


There are no available fresh tasty beer in Moscow... It's a single minus of this city ))


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Comrade Johnson we saw on TV that Moscow had massive protests with about 500 arrests by the anti-crowd police.
> 
> You must have heard about it too?  You live and work there obviously.
> 
> The news said the people were protesting corruption in the government.
> 
> That's luck for Putin that it is only that.
> 
> What do you think is happening in Moscow, Comrade?



Navalny became a final scum, to organize teenagers, which don't have a vote yet, to perform an provocative anti-government actions at many major towns of Russia. They're "protested against corruption", but don't mention of any serious real and proved fact of corruption in Russua. They protested from "corrupted Medvedev", but don't know nothing about process of performing complaint to courthouse to verify some "facts" from Navalny's movie.... They don't worry about it, because Navalny promised to a lot of them about 10.000$ for the participation in riots...


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson we saw on TV that Moscow had massive protests with about 500 arrests by the anti-crowd police.
> 
> You must have heard about it too?  You live and work there obviously.
> 
> The news said the people were protesting corruption in the government.
> 
> That's luck for Putin that it is only that.
> 
> What do you think is happening in Moscow, Comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be diffiult not to hear about it
> Since there is a monarchy in Russia it is followed by huge corruption of course. Of course, people don't like it, but they have nobody who represents their interests. Navalny wants to overthrown Putin and provokes people to go on the street. It's dangerous and senseless.
Click to expand...


It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be corruption.  The only issue is what kind and where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it's everywhere and all kinds of it
> Everything is very simple. You have a King. It may be the best king in the world. But if he wants to rule his country he has to have his men. Let's suppose a guy from his team stole something. What should the king do? If he punishes him he loses his devoted man. Which is better - to have a devoted thief or honest enemy?
> When Menshikov died Peter the Great said, I lost one of my arms. It was theivish but devoted one.
Click to expand...


I think, in general nobody worried about corruption, if officials doing, what they have to do well... )


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...



What bullshit...


----------



## yiostheoy

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bullshit...
Click to expand...

You are learning English really fast Comrade Johnson !!


----------



## Aries

Moscow knows more about trump than the USA


----------



## Sbiker

Aries said:


> Moscow knows more about trump than the USA



No. Moscow just knows more about Hillary's activity...


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Aries said:


> Moscow knows more about trump than the USA



Moscow knows everything better than anybody else. But some additional information may be useful


----------



## Aries

Sbiker said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow knows more about trump than the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Moscow just knows more about Hillary's activity...
Click to expand...

OOOOhhh goood one. Deflect to the lady no longer on the scene. Ya got a point? or are you hiding it?


----------



## RodISHI

Comrade Johnson said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow knows more about trump than the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow knows everything better than anybody else. But some additional information may be useful
Click to expand...

So Put'n knows where and exactly who is bombing in Syria with chemical weapons and he should get that under control and stopped immediately.


----------



## Sbiker

Aries said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow knows more about trump than the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Moscow just knows more about Hillary's activity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOhhh goood one. Deflect to the lady no longer on the scene. Ya got a point? or are you hiding it?
Click to expand...


You should know more from your point of view, but who could prove, you're not bluffing?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

RodISHI said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow knows more about trump than the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow knows everything better than anybody else. But some additional information may be useful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Put'n knows where and exactly who is bombing in Syria with chemical weapons and he should get that under control and stopped immediately.
Click to expand...


Knowing and doing are different things. It's not that all the world is under Putin's control. But give us time


----------



## RodISHI

Comrade Johnson said:


> Knowing and doing are different things. It's not that *all the world* is under Putin's control. But give us time


Won't happen but you may be able to keep that portion God allowed to be called Russia if y'all play your cards right


----------



## Comrade Johnson

RodISHI said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing and doing are different things. It's not that *all the world* is under Putin's control. But give us time
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen but you may be able to keep that portion God allowed to be called Russia if y'all play your cards right
Click to expand...

let's wait and see


----------



## yiostheoy

Well right about now Putin is probably pissed off at Trump.

Good thing no Russians died during the US missile strike.


----------



## Moonglow

I smell wagging fingers burning  in here..


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> Well right about now Putin is probably pissed off at Trump.
> 
> Good thing no Russians died during the US missile strike.



Trump is businessman, not politic. He listened warmonkers' project to attack Russia and checked it at sandbox. And, I think, already counted, how much would cost this act. As I understand he don't want to fight idea against idea, but to weight, how many each idea costs to US people...


----------



## yiostheoy

If Putin did not know about the Syrian chemical munitions then he might as well come clean about that.  Not his fault then.


----------



## Sbiker

yiostheoy said:


> If Putin did not know about the Syrian chemical munitions then he might as well come clean about that.  Not his fault then.



Look here..  White Helmets Movie: Updated Evidence From Swedish Doctors Confirm Fake ‘Lifesaving’ and Malpractices on Children

I don't think Assad have chemical weapon and use it - it's a weapon strongly against civilians with a little effect against combatants... I don't know nothing about his morals, but he's not fool, he wouldn't spend money on chemical weapon, when he have opportunities to but more effective weapon.
Otherwise, ISIS could use chemical weapons at "main purpose", to produce terror...

Media now suppressing quantitative information about tomahawks strike - it's very interesting


----------



## PK1

Sbiker said:


> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...


What??
Navalny is united with Putin?


----------



## PK1

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is FREE country now. You cannot imagine it in your deeply post-soviet Ukraine, but here you can CHOOSE a sort of propaganda, you want.
> Outstanding! What do YOU know about current Russia?  Did youself repeated some years ago, Ukraine is not Russia? So, it's logically, Russia is not Ukraine, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, *Russia is NOT a free country* ... if citizens like the physicist & statesman Nemtsov gets assassinated for criticizing Putin, and a chess champion like Kasparov has to flee the country to feel free, and a politician like Voronenkov describes the atmosphere in Russia to be reflective of a "pseudo-patriotic frenzy" and "total fear" ... before he was also assassinated.
> 
> _"My"_ post-Soviet Ukraine? Huh? I am a USA American, with many friends from both Russia & Ukraine.
> Obviously, Russia is not Ukraine, and Ukraine is not Russia. Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voronenkov was murdered at Ukraine. Nemtsov was guided to death place by ukrainian girl Anna Duritskaja... But, offcourse, Putin did it...
Click to expand...

Putin himself did not "do it", obviously.
*However*, it seems that those most vocal against Putin wind up dead or leave the country (and then wind up dead or poisoned).
Kinda "interesting", don't you think?
Being a former KGB agent, and the actual head of the FSB, it seems that Putin may know why his detractors are falsely imprisoned, if not dead.
Duh.


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
Click to expand...


Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is FREE country now. You cannot imagine it in your deeply post-soviet Ukraine, but here you can CHOOSE a sort of propaganda, you want.
> Outstanding! What do YOU know about current Russia?  Did youself repeated some years ago, Ukraine is not Russia? So, it's logically, Russia is not Ukraine, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, *Russia is NOT a free country* ... if citizens like the physicist & statesman Nemtsov gets assassinated for criticizing Putin, and a chess champion like Kasparov has to flee the country to feel free, and a politician like Voronenkov describes the atmosphere in Russia to be reflective of a "pseudo-patriotic frenzy" and "total fear" ... before he was also assassinated.
> 
> _"My"_ post-Soviet Ukraine? Huh? I am a USA American, with many friends from both Russia & Ukraine.
> Obviously, Russia is not Ukraine, and Ukraine is not Russia. Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voronenkov was murdered at Ukraine. Nemtsov was guided to death place by ukrainian girl Anna Duritskaja... But, offcourse, Putin did it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin himself did not "do it", obviously.
> *However*, it seems that those most vocal against Putin wind up dead or leave the country (and then wind up dead or poisoned).
> Kinda "interesting", don't you think?
> Being a former KGB agent, and the actual head of the FSB, it seems that Putin may know why his detractors are falsely imprisoned, if not dead.
> Duh.
Click to expand...


Don't make laugh my slippers!  Persons, you mean - just a drop in sea of Putin's enemies... Think - he is a president for a decades, in such not simple country like Russia... If it could be real style of Putin - we should watch a thousands of single-type murders! A hundreds of polonium-poisoned! Look at people, truly repressed by current authority, like coloneul Kvachkov, or blogger Kungurov... There are no any common with cases, you mean...


----------



## yiostheoy

In one short week US relations with Russia have again nose dived.

Any hopes that DJ Trump had for an improvement have been dashed by the US missile strike against the joint Syrian-Russian air base.

Luckily no Russians were killed in that strike.

But even so, Putin is pissed -- again.


----------



## Moonglow

yiostheoy said:


> In one short week US relations with Russia have again nose dived.
> 
> Any hopes that DJ Trump had for an improvement have been dashed by the US missile strike against the joint Syrian-Russian air base.
> 
> Luckily no Russians were killed in that strike.
> 
> But even so, Putin is pissed -- again.


The honeymoon had to end at some point..


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
Click to expand...


Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?


----------



## yiostheoy

Moonglow said:


> The honeymoon had to end at some point..


Yup it always does.

But this time the slut home-wrecker was Assad.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
Click to expand...


First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast
Click to expand...


Usual trick of any Russian 'liberals' and 'patriots'. First, they say something stupid and then pure nonsense 
Read what you wrote above. Have you ever heard that Putin tells all the time that our courts are independent? And you declare that somebody is free because he is a Putin's man  I think that you are a secret liberal spy who tries to look like a 'patriot'.


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usual trick of any Russian 'liberals' and 'patriots'. First, they say something stupid and then pure nonsense
> Read what you wrote above. Have you ever heard that Putin tells all the time that our courts are independent? And you declare that somebody is free because he is a Putin's man  I think that you are a secret liberal spy who tries to look like a 'patriot'.
Click to expand...


Offcourse, I know... Every payed bot trying to claim me as "vatnik" from anti-Russian side and "liberast" from pro-Putin party.
Just because I'm a third part, having own opinion  

Where have you been two years ago, when a group of payed banderas spread slander about Russia?  You lost a lot of interesting lulz )))


----------



## Sbiker

Sbiker said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast
Click to expand...


esthermoon, meow, you only one, who understand me... I'm trying to back at one of my jobs, where they have contracts with Vietnam, to get a trip in your country. My heart is full of expectations to meet you!


----------



## Hossfly

Sbiker said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> esthermoon, meow, you only one, who understand me... I'm trying to back at one of my last jobs, where they have contracts with Vietnam, to get a trip in your country. My heart is full of expectations to meet you!
Click to expand...


----------



## esthermoon

Sbiker said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Navalny is united with corrupted officials to compromise other people protests against corruption...
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> esthermoon, meow, you only one, who understand me... I'm trying to back at one of my jobs, where they have contracts with Vietnam, to get a trip in your country. My heart is full of expectations to meet you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sbiker

esthermoon said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> Navalny is united with Putin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at what happens, I think so. Why else Navalny, having 100% proved facts of outlaw fraud, still walking at freedom? If he would be a simple citizen - materials of his criminal case were enough to jail him for a several years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, sure, Navalny is a special agent of Putin  Maybe you will stop slandering our president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First he have to stop to eat babies on breakfast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> esthermoon, meow, you only one, who understand me... I'm trying to back at one of my jobs, where they have contracts with Vietnam, to get a trip in your country. My heart is full of expectations to meet you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow (c)


----------



## Ima Cat

Comrade Josonovich I greet you.  What you must learn about President Trump is that he is a monkey.  Sometimes people are born who appear relatively normal on the outside, but inside they have the brain of a Rhesus monkey.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ima Cat said:


> Comrade Josonovich I greet you.  What you must learn about President Trump is that he is a monkey.  Sometimes people are born who appear relatively normal on the outside, but inside they have the brain of a Rhesus monkey.


You signed up to contribute baby shit like that?


----------



## Hossfly

Ima Cat said:


> Comrade Josonovich I greet you.  What you must learn about President Trump is that he is a monkey.  Sometimes people are born who appear relatively normal on the outside, but inside they have the brain of a Rhesus monkey.


Do you appear normal, June Bug?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Ima Cat said:


> Comrade Josonovich I greet you.  What you must learn about President Trump is that he is a monkey.  Sometimes people are born who appear relatively normal on the outside, but inside they have the brain of a Rhesus monkey.



Thank you!! For greetins and the information. I'll tell about it to everyone


----------



## Comrade Johnson

Sbiker said:


> Offcourse, I know... Every payed bot trying to claim me as "vatnik" from anti-Russian side and "liberast" from pro-Putin party.
> Just because I'm a third part, having own opinion
> Where have you been two years ago, when a group of payed banderas spread slander about Russia?  You lost a lot of interesting lulz )))



Do you really think that the guys like you are paid?  I am sure that you post your bullshit for free 
I think that you are a 'vatnik' [a pejorative name for Russians, invented by Ukrainians] and 'liberast' [liberal + pederast] combined 
You are a really nice guy, but politics is not for you


----------



## Sbiker

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offcourse, I know... Every payed bot trying to claim me as "vatnik" from anti-Russian side and "liberast" from pro-Putin party.
> Just because I'm a third part, having own opinion
> Where have you been two years ago, when a group of payed banderas spread slander about Russia?  You lost a lot of interesting lulz )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the guys like you are paid?  I am sure that you post your bullshit for free
> I think that you are a 'vatnik' [a pejorative name for Russians, invented by Ukrainians] and 'liberast' [liberal + pederast] combined
> You are a really nice guy, but politics is not for you
Click to expand...


Why do you want to have me labelled?

Ok. I'm AL. LiberAL, naturAL and so on...

And is we consider you, at first, as fantAST...... ))


----------



## PK1

Comrade Johnson said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offcourse, I know... Every payed bot trying to claim me as "vatnik" from anti-Russian side and "liberast" from pro-Putin party.
> Just because I'm a third part, having own opinion
> Where have you been two years ago, when a group of payed banderas spread slander about Russia?  You lost a lot of interesting lulz )))
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the guys like you are paid?  I am sure that you post your bullshit for free
> I think that you are a 'vatnik' [a pejorative name for Russians, invented by Ukrainians] and 'liberast' [liberal + pederast] combined
> You are a really nice guy, but politics is not for you
Click to expand...

I think Sbiker is a сово́к (person supporting Soviet ideology), while Stratford is a портя́нка (a person trusting & supporting the <Putin> government and its propaganda).


----------



## Sbiker

PK1 said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Offcourse, I know... Every payed bot trying to claim me as "vatnik" from anti-Russian side and "liberast" from pro-Putin party.
> Just because I'm a third part, having own opinion
> Where have you been two years ago, when a group of payed banderas spread slander about Russia?  You lost a lot of interesting lulz )))
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the guys like you are paid?  I am sure that you post your bullshit for free
> I think that you are a 'vatnik' [a pejorative name for Russians, invented by Ukrainians] and 'liberast' [liberal + pederast] combined
> You are a really nice guy, but politics is not for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sbiker is a сово́к (person supporting Soviet ideology), while Stratford is a портя́нка (a person trusting & supporting the <Putin> government and its propaganda).
Click to expand...


How civilized is to hang up labels on people just because you cannot prove your position enough in past discussion. Especially, using recently thought up words  What's really happened  with Ukrainian education? Did it degraded to common level of first grade of school, you're demonstrating here? Or it skyrocketed in IT and foreign languages so much and you discussing here, being a child of 7-8 years of age? If the last case is true, what's an age restrictions in this MB by US laws? Is it lawfully to be here for you, didn't reach teenage yet?


----------



## Comrade Johnson

PK1 said:


> I think Sbiker is a сово́к (person supporting Soviet ideology), while Stratford is a портя́нка (a person trusting & supporting the <Putin> government and its propaganda).



Yes, but he is a nice guy  The lady is so stupid and aggressive that it's better not to call her at all  

By the way, I haven't heard the word портянка in this sense before.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

This forum is supposed to be for introduction only.  Please take these discussions to the main forums.  Thanks


----------

